# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 4



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Wishing you all lots of  and 

Em


----------



## popsi

whoa !! never been 1st to post before xx


----------



## CookieSal

*wanders in and looks around* Yes, this feels like home    Well we just had a nice downpour of the white stuff but it didn't stick and just as I was getting excited it turned to rain.  

What have you been up to And?

I just got back from visiting my sister, it's the only time I have left the house today - I am officially turning into a slob!


----------



## miriam7

me to sally ive turned into a hermit  im poping over a freinds in a bit tho for an hour or two!


----------



## popsi

Well we had a little flurry of snow too, seen the one you had in Cardiff on the tv,  not been up to much really, had a nice soak in the bath and then layed down on the bed for half hour LOL ! then cooked a 3 course dinner, so cant move now, although I did not enjoy it that much, but John devoured the lot LOL .. and I have to say i did enjoy the profiteroles  

Miriam and sal -- bank holidays are for dossing about and chilling, so dont feel bad at all  

May go over brecon tomorrow as John wants to go looking for snow (almost 40 but 4 in the head LOL !) so may go there and take Popsi (dog) for a walk 

And x


----------



## CookieSal

If it is not too rainy tomorrow then I need to get out and walk to start my training for the Moonwalk....it's getting desperate now.  I only have about 3 months left and I know there will be some 2WWs in there when I won't be able to do much.  Have already decided on the theme for my bra - last year for the on one I was Minnie mouse, this year I am going to go with a Wales theme - rugby, sheep, daffodils, leeks etc.  Not quite sure how I will put it together yet but it's a plan at least.  

Have a good evening both of you x


----------



## popsi

[fly]MORNING ! HAPPY EASTER CHICKS XX​[/fly]


----------



## CookieSal

Morning all, Happy Easter!  Hope you all got lots of delicious eggs.


----------



## popsi

Morning Sal

Did not get any eggs, as I dont like them ! DH had one of my mum so he will eat the egg and i will eat the lindt choccies that came with it  , we had money from my mum bless her towards ivf fund xx

Dont know what to do today yet, we had some snow in night but all gone now   so may go for a spin over brecon or down mumbles ! and having a chinese tonight yummy !! 

Are you doing anything good, have you decided what to do for your birthday yet 

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal

Well we're both still sitting here in our dressing gowns so it looks as if we may be continuing the trend from the past 2 days    I think we will pop over and see my parents later (I will encourage Karen to walk if I can as it will do us good).  I had a Cadburys caramel egg from my sister and a Green and Blacks egg from Karen.  My mum has got me one too (probably Cadburys) so there will be plenty of chocolate in the house    So nice of your mum to add to your fund....Mr G told us on Thursday that funding is looking very unlikely   so we are winging it alone with our savings.    Seems a bit mean to me but I know we are not alone in this.  

Still not decided what we will do on Friday - think it will depend on the weather.  If it's nice I reckon we may head to Oakwood, not sure what we'll do if its cold, wet and rubbish!


----------



## popsi

Spooks - I know how you feel I would prefer to stay home and cook lunch than be in that situation too, its so difficult and you feel horrible but nobody understands how hard it is for us   (except all us girlies on here   so its good to have each other x)

Well ended up in Aberavon had a nice long walk on the beach, was VERY windy and we laughed so much as could hardly walk, the dog had a whale of a time as did we, blew the cobwebs away so just what we needed  

Off to clean the bathroom now

Sal - hope you enjoyed your visit to your parents, and I hope your sister was ok yesterday when you went to visit her  and its    AWFUL news about your funding, I think its disgusting !!!  

Bye for now, spooks are you on FF rations today ?? LOL 

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76

i haven't read the thread fully as im in work and boss is sat behnd me lol

sal i always sign all paper work at baseline so im sure all will be ok


----------



## popsi

Girls

When do we pay for out treament ??


----------



## kara76

i paid last time a week before ec


----------



## miriam7

hello ladies happy easter...ive just noticed my offical test day is sallys birthday!  im still waiting for my bill from the assisted hatching...maybee they have forgoten


----------



## CookieSal

Miriam, it must be a sign.  I shall think of you as I blow my candles out.  

Kara - that sounds fine then, I won't worry about the paperwork side.  Bummer that you are stuck at work.  

Ands -  glad you got some fresh air, we're going to walk over to my folks in about half an hour so hope it stays dry for a bit.  Bit annoyed about the funding response but then again we didn't think we would get any initially anyway so I suppose we haven't really lost anything.  Will have to keep my fingers crossed that I can succeed before the money runs out.  

Spooks - don't blame you one little bit for avoiding the situation, I would do exactly the same (pain limitation).  

Love to all

Sxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Morning, just thought I would pop on for a minute before we head out.  My artistic talents came to the fore last night when I tackled my painting by numbers and have inspired Karen who now wants to do one herself so we are heading into town in search of appropriate canvases.    Assuming I can separate Karen from Extreme Makeover, Home Edition!  

I'm getting so knackered from getting up at 06:30 to take temp and do pee sticks.... thankfully I was able to go back to bed and sleep for another few hours this morning.  Just want the next 20 days to fly by.

How are you all this morning?

Keep knitting Spooks (and treat yourself to the necklace!)


----------



## popsi

Hiya  

Sal - glad your enjoying your painting and that Karen has been inspired also ! its great to have something to do at home and its nice and relaxing. Enjoy your shopping today ! how is the temperature and pee sticks ? when i used to chart temp, it always looked like the rocky mountains on the chart as I never used to get enough sleep for it to be accurate LOL !

Spooks - good for you with your knitting, we will all have you knitting us orange scarves soon LOL ! and I agree with sal, buy the necklace, its orange what better excuse do you need  

Well we have just been for a walk, and have decided we going to have a chill out afternoon, so gonna have a nice bath and they slouch about all day in my P.J's making some invitations and DH going to make some flies(he fishing mad !) and then gonna make fahita's for tea, just heard that my good friends grandmother has passed away, and her future father in law has discovered he has cancer, so not good news for them  

Cya all

Andrea xxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Oh Andrea, sorry about the sad news    I had my bill the Friday before EC and paid on EC day as I had a query with it.

Sally, hope you're getting something positive from all those early rises.  I signed my papers at both tx schedule appts.  I started a paint by numbers last tx but didn't have the patience to continue.  I'm sorry to hear that your funding may not be granted, I think we should all get an NHS voucher value for whatever we use it on.  I haven't had any IUI's but still only get one IVF tx funded.  I visited my GP last week to see about my LHB funding my drugs for my next cycle, they make the process so hard and long winded I'm not holding out any hope.  Have you considered asking your GP to cover the drug cost Sally? 

Spooks, where are you from in Wales?  I don't blame you for avoiding, I avoided Easter lunch/tea yesterday at folks, can't just face loads of people yet.  Hope I haven't upset my Mam but I haven't heard from her today so I think I may have.

I start my new job tomorrow, after almost a month off ....   Don't want to go!

I chased up my sick claim last week as I finished my last job then went sick.  I can claim incapacity benefit on the NI contributions I've paid in over the years, it's only about £61 a week but it's better than a kick up the bum. Well, apparantly my claim has been forwarded to their medical team because my sick paper says 'fertility treatment' and they don't have a category for this.  They could reject my claim and not pay me.  If it had said 'gynae procedure' there wouldn't have been a problem.  I have to wait now to see if I will get any money for the last month.  It's so flipping expensive all this, I can't afford not to be paid, but Im not gonna let this go if they don't.  I've never claimed sick in my life and this is so unfair.  So beware girls, if you're putting in a sick paper just say gynae procedure.

I was glad to get home yesterday to get some sleep.  Friday night we were awake most of the night with the wind, it was horrendous on the cliff top where we were staying and Sat night we were woken by the couple next door at 1.40 am coming back to their room, we could hear him weeing, then something vibrating was activated then she had about 4 orgasms   for about an hour or so.  Not much fun when you're laying there with AF from hell and dying for a good night sleep.

Started my WW diet today girls, I'm hoping to shift a few pounds before our follow up, since AF has come I've lost about 5 lbs, I was bloated with the OHSS and the drugs, I'm hoping it'll continue.  Got DH cutting back with me too but he keeps nibbling at the massive Easter egg he bought for us    my downfall is the wine  

It's taken me ages to catch up with all your chatter.

Kara, how are you today?

Miriam & Monkeymind, how's your 2ww going girls?  Hope you are well.

PMA, how are you?

Scouse, how are things?

Nikki, when do you want to meet up?

Crazybabe and anyone else I've missed ... hope you've all had a great Easter  xx


----------



## popsi

Andi - LOL ! I have to say you made me laugh about your "neighbours" in the hotel, I know it was not meant to be funny, but thats just typical of us having IVF we end up next to a rampant couple from hell LOL !!
Dont worry about your mum, I am sure she will be fine, even our mothers find it hard to understand what we go through simple because they cant understand as they were lucky(!) enough to have us !  

Good on you love not giving up on your sick claim, its bad enough we have to pay for all our treament never mind being refused what we are entitled to, and good luck for your job tomorrow sweetie I am sure it will be fine x

Sal -- how was your shopping honey ?

Everyone else lots of love and luck to you, hope to meet you ALL soon 

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68

I know And, I sat across from them at breakfast and wanted to tell them off ..... how bad is that!  just because I can't remember when I had fun last


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls sorry i havent been on here for a while im so sorry to hear of all the bfn i really hope u get ur Bfp soon well me i am  going  to start another course of iui i need to lose a bit of weight first and then maybe my head will be in to it as at the moment if im honest i do feel that theres no point in doing anymore and be grateful for ds which i am but he keeps saying that the spare tooothbrush we have in the bathroom is for his baby brother lol i really wish..  Im blabbering now i promise i will get on here more often to chat hugs ema xxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Evening all

Well we went out and shopped then early evening I headed out for my walk.  I only did around 3 miles but it almost killed me so I definitely need to start training properly.  Will have to consult the training plan they sent out the other week and see how much I should be able to do by now.  Perhaps I should set myself a Moonwalk ticker so I keep myself motivated.  

Ands - my temp charting seems to be about right - nice and low at the moment and keeping my fingers crossed for a decent thermal shift in a week or so.  The pee sticks appear to be working too, it's only asked for 2 so far and as expected they have showed low fertility (CDs 7 and .  I presume I should expect to see that rise around CD 10-12.  So sorry to hear your sad news babe - such a difficult time  

Andi - Fingers crossed your claim goes through OK, it's ridiculous that they can be so difficult about it.  My organisation has brought in "fertility leave" as of 1 April 08 which means I can have 10 days paid leave for fertility tx.  I am not going to use it initially but if I find myself going down the road of IVF I will take it.  Bless you being stuck next door to the bonking twosome!  How typical is that!  Good luck with your weight loss..... hopefully the lack of drugs in your system will help.

Ebonie - good to see you back hun.  Wishing you lots of luck with your IUI - do you know when you will be having it?  Stay positive on the weight loss, you can do it.  

Love to you all

Good luck on your first day tomorrow Andi.

Sally xxx


----------



## ebonie

Hiya hun no i dont know yet the clinic have said to contact them when we want to start i really need to get my head sorted first and try to be more positive   .W

Whats the moonwalk ur doing  just being nosey sounds quite hard lol how many mile u got to do ?
                                                                                            Hugs ema xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Moonwalk is when you walk the marathon overnight.  It's to raise money for breast cancer research.  We did the London one last year (10th anniversary of the Moonwalk) and there were thousands of women there.  We were in the group that set off at 11:30pm and we crossed the finish just before 8:30am the following morning.  We didn't do anywhere near enough training and it was excrutiatingly painful and exhausting but absolutely amazing.  I burst into tears as we crossed the line, I couldn't believe how tough it had been.  This year we are doing the Edinburgh one in June - assuming I don't manage to get pg in the meantime in which case Karen will be walking it alone.


----------



## ebonie

Omg that sounds fabolous but sounds really hard i can imagine it was very emotional i done the race for life last year and that was nowhere as near as hard moonwalk sounds,and i found it very emotional as well when i finished and all the way around seeing all the posters on peoples backs.
Well you had better tell karen that she better find a new partner to do the moonwalk with cause ull be on the side lines having morning sickness pma     
                                                    Ive never heard of the moonwalk before i will have to look it up hugs emaxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

You really should...they get you to apply back before Christmas.  We actually forgot to apply for London this year and by the time we remembered the internet allocation had been filled (it goes within hours) but had been considering Edinburgh anyway so it made the decision for us.  It is an amazing experience; I kind of feel I am really making a difference because it is such a tough challenge.  Oh I forgot to say, the gimic for the Moonwalk is that you walk in your bra which you decorate.  Last year I designed mine as Minnie Mouse - ears on the bra and a red and white polka dot skirt - it looked quite effective.  Karen did hers as a cosmic theme. We did cheat and wore a tight sports top under our bras as it was so cold in the night.  This year I will do all things Wales - not sure how exactly yet but I'll work on it.  Of course in my ideal world I will be pg and therefore tucked up in bed in the hotel waiting for Karen to come back!


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Ema, good to see you here again.  Join the healthy eating club hey ... it's a flipping battle isn't it!


----------



## popsi

Good Luck And xxx


----------



## ANDI68

First day at work today .... hell, I didn't want to go!  Glad it's over with but it seems I have a lot of induction to face.  Have to go to a different office tomorrow, so that'll be a pain.  Anyway, got home to an answerphone message that my claim for incapacity benefit has been rejected.  I can't get an answer from the guy at the benefit office until tomorrow so I've made an appt with my GP for the end of the week ... I'm not giving into this ... I was flipping ill too.

How was everyone's day?


----------



## ANDI68

You don't have to justify anything to us Spooks  

My day hasn't been that crappy just different and yep I am gonna persue my claim.  Just because GP wrote fertility treatment and it's not specific then they've rejected it, but I will get another paper and make a nuisance of myself.

Where will you be having acupuncture Spooks?

Andrea, did you get a therapist after?


----------



## popsi

Hiya ladies

Andrea, glad you day was not too bad in work, you will get used to it, but i am sooo annoyed about your claim   its just not on, so dont you dare give up on it !

Sal, you will have to bring your sponsor form when we have the meet up   its a great cause and you should be proud of yourself  

Spooks, good luck with the accu   I am going to have it before and after EC and ET and gonna stick with my reflexology for now (but that plan changes on a daily basis !)

Ebonie, your right to have a break and not enter into your tx until your good and ready honey

Cat - how are you feeling now, any better, when is your 1st scan

Monkey, mirium, crazy and anyone i have forgot  

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal

*TMI alert*  Look away now if you don't like talk of bodily fluids.....

Sorry but I have to ask - I'm not worried (for once), more curious.

When is it that your CM is meant to go slippery and stretchy?  Is it before, during or after ovulation?

Mine has been changing over the past 2 days or so and this morning ther ewas a lot of gloopy stuff (for want of a better word).  Does that mean I have now ovulated or am I going to shortly??  

Today would be day 10 of my cycle so it would seem quite early but I am well prepared for an odd lengthed cycle as my body gets back to more normality.  The fertility monitor changed from low to high fertility this morning - but it should show Peak fertility when I ovulate.  (Of course this is the first time I have used the machine so it needs to get to know my body a bit and may not have recognised the way my body changes during its cycle.

I am monitoring my waking temp still and that was low this morning (the lowest of the cycle in fact) but that is unlikely to change until my progesterone levels start to rise once the fertile period is done with.

Any thoughts?  Have I ovulated early this month - I thought most people ovulated around day 14 in a 28 day cycle which is what I am used to having?  I am presuming that the drugs will stop me ovulating til the clinic is ready during my next cycle?

Share your wisdom with me ladies.

Sally xxx


----------



## popsi

Sal 

Just a quickie as I am at work too so sneaking on as or work system as crashed  

With regard to the mucus, it gets like egg white (!) leading up to ovulation and during, they say your most fertile time is the last day of this mucus stuff !

With regard to temping, a lot of people report a dip in the temperature before they have the rise, which would be the right timing then for you

Love to everyone, best log off now

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks babe, I think I have ovulated then.  Is day 10 within the normal range for ovulating?


----------



## popsi

Sal - I would wait a few days and see if your temp goes up, and remember your body is probably still not back to 100% after the op either honey x


----------



## CookieSal

True, I always read to much into things - my overwhelming desire to plan you see!


----------



## starkymind

Hi Ladies...

Long time .. no chat ..

tried catching up pn the threads but i have been gone tha long it would take forever lol ..

how is everyone??


----------



## CookieSal

Hey Starky, good to see you.  How's things?

I'll let the girls all tell you their news...my update is: had op, fibroid gone, feeling much better, cycles returning and preparing to start DIUI next month. 

What's happening with you chick?


----------



## popsi

Hiya Starky, welcome back  

My update is - started DHEA trial last week, will have ICSI in July  , seems sooo long away,

Whats your news ?


----------



## starkymind

Everthing happening then ladies xx

I've been um'im and r'in about egg share in caru .. just need to get ourselves into gear i think lol

only been working to keep our mind off things and trying to save some £


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Starky,

Good to see you here.  How are you hun?

I've just had my second BFN, had a really low day today... I guess it's still very raw and with new job I'm having to put on a brave face for people.

Got our follow up in 3 weeks so hopefully get some answers or something more positive to focus on.

Hope to see more of you


----------



## popsi

Andi-    sorry you have had a bad day love x


----------



## starkymind

Andi hun, im sooo sorry   .. sending you loads on love xx


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Dont know if its just me, but i really wish we could get some good news from IVF wales soon, I have been on this site since October last year and have not seen one BFP as yet  , and miriam had bad news today also bless her   

Sorry for the moan, just feel we could ALL do with a bit of a lift

And x


----------



## kara76

no amh results for me yet

i have heard of a few bfp girls so don't get to down

we will get there

PMA lol yes ok im a little nuts i know


----------



## CookieSal

I know of 2 BFPs - admittedly that isn't many but up until recently our numbers were quite low.    

We need to stay positive girls - 2008 will be our year for success. xxx


----------



## miriam7

ladies ...its not all bad..there is hope for all of us   i know someone who has had a bfp aswell she had ivf on the 7th march and it has worked for the second time ..she had iui first bfn, then had ivf which  worked last january for her but miscarried at 6 weeks ...i have my fingers crossed for her that all goes ok this time she is 36 and this was her final go


----------



## popsi

Thanks girls,   I just think its so sad that everyone of us would be such good mums and its so   difficult for us to have our dream ! and I get upset when whe have BFN on here as its just not fair  , and to see on the news yesterday the MAN thats pregnant, well just dont get me going on that one !!!

Well girlies its Friday   which is always a good thing, whats everyone up to ?

Right best get to work

Andrea x


----------



## popsi

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAL XX ! WHAT ARE YOU UP TO TODAY SWEETIE[/fly]​


----------



## ANDI68

This trying to conceive lark is no walk in the park, we are all here because we need help and sometimes we need a bit more than others and sometimes there doesn't seem a reason why it's not worked.  I felt that my first go would work because I'd never known I'd been pregnant before and I was made pregnant by the IVF Wales team ... so why didn't it work I asked myself ... like in a natural pregnany it's just one of those things BUT we wouldn't have known it and that makes it harder going through the drugs and emotions when it doesn't work out.  It's not like getting your AF and trying again next month.... it's hard girls but keep your chins up and try and focus on the positives.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks babe. At the moment I am sat in bed making the most of the opportunity to be a lay about.  I have been thoroughly spoiled with some fab pressies from my beloved.  Think we are going to have a nice breakfast then maybe go for bingo, then dinner at my fav Tapas place then perhaps to the cinema.

Feeling a bit low this morning as it looks as if I didn't ovulate this month - all the signs were there but I never got the Peak reading on the monitor which indicates the LH and my CM has now dried up.  Am really disappointed and anxious about what this means for tx.  Wasn't checking my cycles before hand so always assumed I was ovulating; I know I don't have PCOS or anything so it could just be a blip or a fault with the machine - perhaps it hasn't recognised my cycle.  I guess the only way to know now will be to see if I get the thermal shift with my waking temperature.  Nothing so far but maybe tomorrow.      Why is nothing ever simple?

On that self pitying note, I send you ladies loads of love and instruct you all to stay


----------



## ANDI68

It shouldn't matter for the treatment should it Sally?  the drugs will override your natural cycle won't they?  I didn't ovulate for two months after my last treatment because of the drugs, don't despair.

Happy Birthday and have a fab day


----------



## CookieSal

I am hoping that the trigger shot thing will ensure that I do ov - I'm just disappointed as I felt things were going really well and I wanted to feel 100% confident that my body was back to full whack (whatever that is!)  

Thanks Andi


----------



## popsi

Sal - sounds like a lovely day   glad you were spoilt too x dont worry too much about the ovulating part as they will make you do that with the drugs anyway, and I was told before if you dont sleep really well and move too much in the morning when taking temp that its not always an accurate account of things, so please try not to worry too much xx 

Andrea - i know what you mean with your post honey, i was a bit confused though, have you been pregnant before ?  , sorry read it quickly as i in work skiving at moment 

Love to all

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76

sal

andi is right the drugs you will be taking over ride your cycle

if i remember right you will call clinic on day 1 of af and then start drugs on day three

hows everyone today , i have all the signs for af to come but still nothing


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies and happy birthday sally ... sal i always manage to see when i ovulate with cllearblue digitals its a bit of a novelty as its the only pee stick i seem to be able to PASS   ... i have re-booked  my nhs follow up for 13th may so not to far away


----------



## ANDI68

Sally, I don't think it matters what your body does naturally, they take over it.

Miriam, I know what you mean about the opk sticks, that's the only positive reading I've ever had too.

Andrea, no I haven't been pregant before, I meant when the clinic transferred my embryos I was.


How are you today Miriam? (silly question I know)


----------



## miriam7

im not to bad andi thanks..i have been lazing about and stuffing my face with my easter eggs


----------



## ANDI68

When do you go back to work?


----------



## popsi

Andrea - sorry hun now I understand, i am looney today !! (well everyday really lol  ) still at work sooooo bored want to come home now and still got till 4.30 pm !! 

Miriam - enjoy your eggs sweetie, they will be good for you guaranteed  

Well as for me I look like ive done 5  rounds with mike tyson !! my eye has gone really bad and is really swollen and watering all the time, have no idea what I have done but started last night and is still the same !!! argh !! glad i am not going out anywhere weekend, right better go, boss is giving me the evil eye now !!!

cya all later

Andrea xx


----------



## miriam7

.. i havent worked for a while as have been depressed and thought i would concentrate on ivf... have to start looking again now tho..


----------



## ANDI68

Take your time getting back into things.  I started a new job this week and to be honest I wish I'd had more time to get over things a little before having to 'face' people.


----------



## ANDI68

Andrea, your eye sounds nasty


----------



## CookieSal

Ands - what exactly have you been doing to end up with an eye like that?  

How are you all this evening?  I've just got in from an exciting day of bingo (won nothing), cinema ("Vantage Point") and Tapas (ate way too much   )

Thanks for your words of reassurance girls - I was getting all in a tizz this morning and as usual you lovely ladies came to the rescue.


----------



## popsi

Sal, i  have no idea what i did, popsi (dog) was lying on my lap cuddled under blanket last night  , then it got all itchy and swollen, so dont know if her fur got in there and messed with it !! i think i rubbed it so much then that it swole up LOL ! John got in from work and said " oh my god what the hell you done to your eye and face " charming hey lol xx

Glad you had a good birthday love, i having a glass of wine now so will make a toast to you xxx


----------



## miriam7

glad im not the only one popsi..im having a drink tonight too well a few beers anyway


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam .. I haven't stopped having a drink since last week


----------



## miriam7

lol   cant do any harm can it i have been good for so long!


----------



## CookieSal

I'm still on detox so no alcohol for me - fortunately I don't drink much anyway.  Please have one for me though ladies x


----------



## miriam7

thanks spooks ..im fine maybe i will be lucky next time


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks spooks - am going to be good and stop worrying.    Nothing else planned this evening, am ready for my bed to be honest.  I am going out for lunch with my parents tomorrow and tomorrow night we're going to see Kelly Clarkson at the CIA.


----------



## miriam7

im not sure going to have to do some saving for a fresh cycle and see if i can have a natural go with my 1 frozen embey in the meantime..got a follow up 13th may..


----------



## popsi

a few glasses of wine not gonna harm us ( I dont when stimming at all though and have cut down a lot LOL)

sal, enjoy kelly chick, and your lunch out too xx


----------



## CookieSal

Am on a high this morning as the monitor gave me a peak reading so it looks as if all of my worrying over not ovulating was unfounded!!!  

What are you all up to today?


----------



## ebonie

Aww im so glad ur moitor is peaking 

Im not up to much im over my mothers on here shes off out last minute thing lol and i cant get home till hubbie picks me up as he has the car  

What u up to today hun xx


----------



## CookieSal

Out for lunch with mum and dad (and Karen of course), probably a quiet afternoon then into town for the concert.


----------



## ebonie

Ohh sounds like u have a nice day planned hunnie have a great day xxxx 

I wish i was doing something interesting today  

Im just over my mums then  back home and cleaning   or computer for me  
Maybe ill open a bottle or two of wine this evening


----------



## ANDI68

Morning everyone,

Glad you've got a promising result Sal, you may find it will change from month to month by a few days here or there.  I've often had to buy a second pack of testing sticks because I've surged a little later.

Hope you have a good day out with your folks today, you've having a Birthday weekend celebration by the look of it, I bet you'll be shattered tomorrow and you and Karen will be in your dressing gowns all day  

How are we all today?  Weather's a bit crap isn't it but I'm determined to get out for a walk today, still trying to make that effort on the healthy front.

Andrea, aren't you cleaning today?  

Kara, hope the tan is going well hun


----------



## popsi

Hiya Girlies

Well I have just got in from my mums, DH picked me up on his way home from work and he was hungry so we were really bad and went to the shop and I have just had rissole and chips, feel really guilty now  , but hey too late for that

Andi - well good luck if you get for your walk, the weather is horrendous here today, we have a swimming pool on the patio  .the dog things it is the best thing every LOL !!

Sal - have a great day today, sounds fun, hope the weather is a little kinder in Cardiff than it is here in the valleys, great news about the monitor honey, i told you in the week not to worry too much about it   (why can i be so positive for everyone else and so negative when it comes to me )

Spooks, like your fact of the day, very interesting hmmm  , enjoy your day, no doubt see you about on here lol x 

Kara - what colour are you now  

Well i am not cleaning today LOL ! cant be bothered really, going to chill out and slouch about I think ( I know unusual for me !!!) but just feel like slouching about today 

Ebonie, i dont blame you about the wine, i will be joining you honey  

Right best go DH is feeling neglected as he only just got home from work lol, best talk to him for 10 mins !!!

And xx


----------



## kara76

im very very dark at the moment

it was a spray tan lol thank god


----------



## ANDI68

Watch out for the dark nipples Kara  

Do you feel sticky?


----------



## kara76

very sticky and it looks patchy now


----------



## CookieSal

What kind of tan was this?  I had a spray tan when I worked at the hotel - really patchy.  I prefer St Tropez but don't have the patience to do it myself.


----------



## kara76

its a st tropez spray tan


----------



## CookieSal

Hmm, hope it settles nicely.


----------



## popsi

Hey Kara

If we were having the meet tomorrow I would certainly recognise you then  

I have never had a spray tan before, my friend in work had one the other day and patches of it went green LOL !! and her face was really dark (and she is really pale), but looked ok after a day or two, but she had someone doing it in training


----------



## popsi

is all very quiet in this neck of the woods tonight


----------



## miriam7

yep very quiet tonight everyone must be knackered after last night!


----------



## kara76

i am here a little drunk too


----------



## miriam7

lol what you drinking..ive just ate a whole big bag of doritos to myself


----------



## kara76

lager

nice too


----------



## kara76

and been eating junk lol


----------



## miriam7

me too ive just ate my last egg..got none for tomorrow now


----------



## kara76

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

you must buy more hehe


----------



## miriam7

i know you cant beat chocolate eggs normal chocies just not the same! i have got some cadburys egg lollies in the freezer tho jeff got them for me earlier!


----------



## kara76

lollies wow haven't seen those

i love galaxy best

where is everyone tonight?


----------



## CookieSal

Just got in from the concert - was really good.  Have I missed anything?


----------



## miriam7

no youve not missed anything sall its been quiet tonight   glad you enjoyed your concert...


----------



## kara76

i am orange and look silly

please fade quick


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls sorry i werent on last night i fell asleep about 8.30pm i was knackered lol 
Kara i hope ur tan starts to go a little bit hun maye when u have a shower it will fade a bit,

How are the rest of you on this beautiful morning im of out a bit later
I will be back on later today hugs ema xxxx


----------



## popsi

Hiya Girls

Kara - I am sure it will wear off very soon, my friends did, maybe try exfoliating in the shower ??

Em - I have just been for a nice long walk with DH and the dog, and am now going down my mums for a nice sunday lunch, so will be stuffed this afternoon, but not going to slouch around as I have a lot of wedding invtations to make

Sal - glad you enjoyed the concert  

Andrea - how are you sweetie ?

Spooks, miriam, crazy, and the others that I know i will have forgotten   how are you all

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal

Kara - I agree with Ands - try exfoliating in the shower to take off the top layer.  

Ema - hope you're feeling refreshed after your sleep.

Ands - save me a doggy bag from lunch...Karen is feeling rough (still not shaken off the head cold - I think she has had it around 3 weeks now) so I may be out of luck for my cooked meal today  

Everyone else - hope you're having a good Sunday.  Not liking the clocks going forward - it would be OK if they said that we could work an hour less tomorrow to make up for it but no such luck!!!  Have been out in the garden with the moggies, it's so warm and sunny out there.  Can't wait to start making our garden a bit more presentable so we can really enjoy it.


----------



## popsi

Sal - I am sorry to hear that Karen is still not well, poor thing, give her my love and a  .  I agree with you about making the garden nice, I cant wait either, and for christmas my mum bought me a lovely meercats solar bird bath, so cant wait to get that out there either   maybe next weekend i think 

Well I am busy on ebay at moment looking for presents etc for a mum to be, not the easiest thing to be doing at the moment  , but my best friend in work is finishing next week to have a baby, and I cant see her going without making a fuss x

cya all later

And x


----------



## CookieSal

Bless you hun, that's definitely not an easy task.  Good on you for finding the strength to do it.  You have to keep believing that it will be you next.....the ball is rolling already with the trial, we're almost into April so you can quite legitimately count in weeks now.  You'll need to get that garden sorted so you can sit there and relax during your tx and early pg!  

That said, I am scared to death that there is going to be another flurry of pg announcements in work as I know there's potentially at least 4 ladies who are trying / will be trying in the coming months - and that's not counting 2 other newly weds who could easily be doing the same.  I think I will lose my sanity if I am the only one who doesn't conceive....


----------



## popsi

I know Sal, it just seems really unfair sometimes, it seems that the whole world is pregnant except for us sometimes  , but your right one way or the other we will all get our dreams someday i am sure xx


----------



## ANDI68

I don't envy you And

I started my new job this week and was asked the usual questions, 'are you married, have you got kids?' .. I replied 'yes' and 'no' respectively and then had 'Oooh not yet is it?'  I wish it was that   easy.  Then I went on to have my induction the second day by a 6 month pregnant woman who really didn't want kids as dogs were her life.  I guess when your desire for something is so great the battle to get there can be harder than mosts.

Soak in the bath Kara  

Sally stay strong hun, you will have your turn


----------



## miriam7

its not just you sal everyone i know is pregnant too at the moment.. ive just had a cooked dinner and am stuffed ive been de-leafing my garden as i live on the back of woods it gets covered ..at least my cats enjoyed my company out there tho!


----------



## miriam7

o spooks you do make me laugh  i dont think you have to strip off! but you better shave your legs ..i always made sure i wore leggings as i had needles in my legs and feet !


----------



## starkymind

Hi girls ...

fair play I was having a really down weekend but reading the thread has made me giggle ..

spooks your mad lol

kara which fake tan did you use so we can stay clear ha ha you'll fade soon hun xx my friend done it the day before my wedding 2 yrs back and bless her she even sat in a bath of bleach to try and get it off lol poor cow had to change her outfit to hide as much of her skin as poss lol lol


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls how are you all this evening i am chilling out here with a bottle of wine its lovely lol


----------



## popsi

Hiya Em

I am ok, busy making invitations but think I better stop now, as DH has just opened a lovely bottle of Moet champagne for me (i dont usually drink this though lol, i am usually a £2.99 white wine and soda girl  ) but I had it for valentines day, so he thought it was about time it was opened, so i enjoying it  

Are we all looking forward to thursday girlies


----------



## ebonie

You enjoy ur champagne hun yes i am looking forward to thursday getting very excited now but also nervous lol where are u coming from and xx


----------



## miriam7

mmmm i love champers on very rare occasions tho! accupuncture didnt hurt spooks i quite liked it and they will ask you loads of questions before they start ..i have bad circulation aswell always got cold feet and hands!


----------



## ebonie

Enjoy ur tea lol spooks  

Ill enjoy my wine lol

Any one else joining me and pops for a drink


----------



## miriam7

nope im on the coffee tonight!


----------



## popsi

Em only you and me then  

I am from the Neath Valley, but on Thursday coming from Neath as will be coming straight from work 

I love champers too, have it on special occasions only though LOL ! and not at all after this as all money going to ICSI fund LOL ! so savouring every mouthful

Wonder if Kara has faded bless her  

Andrea - where are you tonight ?

Cant belive its sunday already !! work in the morning  

And x


----------



## popsi

Does anyone watch Gavin and Stacey


----------



## miriam7

no but i have been told too ..is it funny then?


----------



## popsi

Yes i think it is so funny


----------



## ANDI68

I'm here, been watching Gavin & Stacey.

Spooks, you need to expose your legs to your knees so wear something you can roll up.  I often had needles in my tummy.  Who are you seeing in Whitchurch?  I didn't find acu painful but when I had AF it was.

Oh God, work in the morning!!

Had a long walk in Aberavon today, weather was good wasn't it.


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls yes pops it does look like only you and me

I have just finished watvhing gavin and stacey it is so fun funny lol

Where are the rest of the girls tonight


----------



## ebonie

The weather was fab today andi wasnt it I went for a walk up the mountains lol didnt have much choice with jack and my dog lol i bet it was lovely dont aberavon andi


----------



## miriam7

glad you liked accupunture spooks    well  the  has showed up today for me  but ive been tidying the garden again enjoying the little bit of sun we had!


----------



## kara76

just a quickie hehe

tan looks ok now thank god

hope your all well


----------



## starkymind

hi girls ..

Kara - glad your tan has faded to a nice colour xx

girls, when having your accupunture make sure your on the ground floor lol I was on you tube last night, you have to see this its really funny - go to youtube and search this 'Acupuncture Treatment - Banned Commercials' its the first vid on there ..


----------



## kara76

*kara runs off to watch you tube*


----------



## ANDI68

I read your post quickly Starky and for some reason thought *YOU* were on You Tube .... doh!


----------



## CookieSal

Aww, just went to update my sig and found some lovely messages from you ladies - thanks!


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck with your scan today Ness


----------



## CookieSal

Yeah, let us know how it goes x


----------



## ANDI68

Sally, there's a test tube babies programme on Sky tonight p252 8pm about a same-sex couple having IVF.


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks hun, will have to ask my mum to record it for me as I have NTL not Sky.  Would be very interested to see it.


----------



## popsi

Hi Ness

How did it go today ?

Andrea x


----------



## miriam7

well another lazy day for me in the garden ive also been to the sunbeds to top my tan up for the summer   im going to attempt to go for a jog in a bit to run off all my food i ate yesterday ..i havent done any exercise for about 10 years..so if im not back on later ive obviously passed out!


----------



## ANDI68

It was good to meet everyone last night, hope you've all recovered today  

Hope you made it back okay Miriam.

Well girls I re-joined Weight Watchers tonight .... gonna give myself a month or so to get a few pounds off.  Had a lift to the class but walked the 2 miles home.

What are we all up to at the weekend?


----------



## popsi

Well done And on joining weight watchers, i really need to do something too !!

Well I am off shopping tomorrow morning and out for a meal in the evening as its my mums birthday, just hope i feel a bit better than i do tonight AF pains are horrendous !! so off to lie on sofa now with a hot water bottle too 

Kara - did you invite lyndon along to the next meet  

Sal, spooks, ebonie, ness, miriam, raven and anyone else I have not mentioned love you you all

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal

Is Miriam still alive?  LOL

All well in my corner of Cardiff - worked from home today which was really nice as it meant I got things done more quickly than I would have with constant interruptions at work and was pretty much finished by 3pm.  Have been for my walk this evening - 4.8 miles again.  Will have to up the distance for the next one   but by then I should have my new trainers.

Ands - sorry you're feeling rubbish babe    Hope the old bat starts to behave soon.

Andi - well done for joining WW - not that I thought you needed it - hope it makes you feel better.

So when are we meeting next?    Another restaurant where we can traumatise the patrons with our conversations


----------



## miriam7

yes im still alive lol ...you put me to shame sal 4.8 miles..andi 2miles! i only had a little jog round the prefabs so no-one saw me..i was back home in half hour!  anyone heard of ness tonight?


----------



## popsi

nope not heard anything, and your all better than me I have done nothing at all tonight except laze about  

Sal - you said last night you had to get new trainers, so you go the weekend and get them or you will be sorry young lady   he he he x how is Karen today love ?

Emma - how is your wine honey ??  

And x


----------



## miriam7

emmas on the wine is she   ..no drinking 2night for me ..im going out to town tomorrow night no doubt i will end up drinking much more than i should but i havent been out for months so could do with letting off some steam! have you still got bad af pains popsi? mines gone already it was less painfull than a normal one which i thought wa strange


----------



## kara76

no news from ness, hope its no news is good news

im ****** off, luke has annoyed me

good on you girls for the excerise
andi you watching sky?


----------



## popsi

Miriam - yep still horrendous will be like this till sunday night/monday morning now !!  , have a good time tomorrow night 

Kara ness has posted on other thread x everything good, whats poor luke done now LOL !!! (only joking chick) Men hey !!! mine has just got in from fishing this sec and is now on his phone discussing the bloody thing !!!


----------



## kara76

i would tell you but i would have to kill you lol

great news ness


----------



## ANDI68

Glad you made it back Miriam.  I can't jog, my boobs hurt too much .. good on you.

Sal, well done on your excercise regime too.  When is the marathon?

And, sorry you're feeling so crap.  You have cramps a long time don't you.

Pete's got sky on Kara, watching discovery.

Guess who's hungry girls


----------



## popsi

Andi - yeah always 3 solid days  ! sorry your hungry chick, i just sent DH out for a chicken sandwich in mcdonalds <sorry> !!!


----------



## ANDI68

Is there a reason for the cramps And?

I go to bed when I'm hungry, it's the furthest place from the kitchen


----------



## CookieSal

Well I have just cried my way through Torchwood (so did Karen which really shocked me).

My bubba isn't well    Off to the vet to get him sorted in the morning I think.  He has problems with his waterworks every now and again and it seems to be flaring up again.  Hopefully I have caught it soon enough to get away with a course of antibiotics.  He's my baby and I hate it when he's poorly - mind you, he's not exactly acting ill! 

Moonwalk is on 14 June - should just fall after a 2WW if I go 2 consecutive cycles so if neither are +ves then I will be out there pounding the streets - I can feel the pain already!  

Karen is a little better and I'm hoping that after the weekend she will be back to 100%.

Miriam - half an hour of jogging and I'd be in an entirely different ward in the Heath.  Don't get me wrong, I get up a reasonable pace on my power walking but it's nothing like jogging....enjoy your night out tomorrow hun.

Em - enjoy your wine chick x

Ands - sorry to hear you're still suffering - I completely sympathise.  Hope it doesn't really stay with you all weekend.

Andi - I missed the programme you told me about - I'm such a plank.

Kara - I'd head for bed and leave him a note telling him what to bring you for breakfast in bed tomorrow morning.

Ness - really pleased all is looking good.

Hello to Spooks, Crazy, Starky and everyone else.

Love to you all, off to bed now.

Sally x


----------



## miriam7

so much for jogging ..jeffs just phoned for a curry! sally hope the vet sorts your cat out in the morning ..i hate taking mine i swear i get more nervous than my cats


----------



## CookieSal

Don't - I'm so devoted to my babies that I am a wreck when anything's not right.  Barney has no idea why I am cwtching and kissing him more than usual - he thinks he's fine.    Hope I don't get told off for him being too fat!  

Night all x


----------



## miriam7

well i hope hes ok mine are my babies too   ..i have 4 cats 2 14year olds  a 13yr old and a stray (hes young) who is now a right porker and thinks he owns the street hes a sod he brings me presents..last summer i had a injured pigeon walking round my bedroom


----------



## kara76

how are you all today?

im good and i might have brought the fet forward but won't know until af and scan and im on cd 38 now

spooks you have your amh result yet?


----------



## kara76

yes as far as i know they are cool with my plan, and i called yesterday and spoke to one nurse who passed me on to the other and i got the feeling i confused her.

I know what i want and think she just said yes in the right places, i hate to say it but the new nurses are letting the side down a bit! think they just need experience at answering the question us fertility girls ask and someone lilke me can me a pain

so im gona call on monday and speak with debs or marie about my plans


----------



## kara76

i will get answers lol, saying that i can;t get deffo answer til the saline scan, my plans has move forward a bit i think

i still haven't had my results for the amh test, they said 3 to 6 weeks, i would have to ask im terrible and need all results asap lol


----------



## kara76

i wish i could but i think about it all the flipping time lol


----------



## kara76

your neve cleaning today ? stop cleaning now lol

acu chancged my af and deffo made the bleed more even and stop my pmt and af pains too, so yeah it could be the acu


----------



## popsi

Sally honey, how is Barney   x

Hope we are all ok, i have had a    morning, went shopping, then rushed about as dh needed a eye test and a hair cut (and they say women are high maintainance !!) and on the way home our car decided to play funny tricks and was shaking !!! DH thinks its the brakes so booked in garage for monday, thats all we need another bill !!!! so between all that and AF i am not very patient and at the moment want to murder the world LOL ! so dh gone to watch a footy game to give me calm down time I think  , so gonna chill then get ready to go out tonight

Love you you all, what are you all up to today xx


----------



## CookieSal

Hello all

Just got back from Bristol - was a right kerfuffle what with replacement buses because of work on the rail lines.... anyway trainers bought and we're home and excitedly waiting for Dr Who.

Took Barney to the Vet this morning, he had a jab and we have come away with some tablets to shove down his throat for the week (fun   ) but he also got weighed and I was horrified to find he has gained more weight - I really don't know how as we have been more careful with him but anyway he has and the vet said he's "bloody enormous" so poor Barney is now on a diet   (a major one) and so is Bessy because she's a porker too and there is no need for the vet to see her to tell me that.  There will be a moggy riot in this house by 9pm this evening because the poor things will be starving! 

Anyway enough about me....

Kara - keeping my fingers crossed that you get the green light to put your plan into action in the next few weeks.  What happened to the Aussie / Kiwi nurse? (sorry I can't differentiate between the accents) - she was another good 'un.

Spooks - how's things babe?  My AFs went weird as of last may / June.  Watery loss of pink / brown colour at the end of my AF which seemed to increase my AFs by several days.  Horrible sensation and really unnerving.  I have asked loads of docs / nurses about it but nobody has been very interested although Mr G did say that watery loss had been documented with fibroids so I am waiting to see if the situation improves now I have got rid of Fergus.  This AF just gone was an improvement so hoping it stays that way.

Ands - hope the car is easily and cheaply fixable.  Don't the books say to use your AF as an opportunity to reflect and contemplate? Yeah right....  

Miriam - Barney and Bess are both house cats so thankfully the worst pressie I get is a spider or 2.

Love to you all whatever you are doing this evening.  Let's see if we get the snow they are predicting.


----------



## siheilwli

Do you think we're over compensating by feeding our cats or something - ours is too fat too, seems starving to me though!   and I don't think he's fat at tall... just well built!


----------



## CookieSal

Precisely!  My boy is just cuddly.  He was the runt of the litter and has never forgotten this!  I told my vet I was convinced he had lost weight and he just looked at me and said "You've probably got stronger!"  Honestly


----------



## miriam7

lol mine is over a stone he eats like he is homless still! glad barneys ok ..when i give mine tables i put it in the middle of a ball of corned beef its the only way they eat them...


----------



## siheilwli

What a Cheek!  Who makes these "perfect weight charts" anyway?


----------



## CookieSal

Grrrr - well Barney is currently 7.22 kgs and we are going to monitor his weight ourselves and hopefully I can get a bit of weight off him.  I feel like such a bad mummy.


----------



## siheilwli

I don't I'd rather see mine plump and happy! And he's most definitely happy!


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls
  Cookiesal Im glad ur cat is ok hun did u get trainers for the moonwalk hun is karen any better?

i hope ur car wont cost u to much hun u have had a busy day today where u off out to tonight ?
And i hope u calm down before u go out lol 

Kara i hope u can start ur tx soon hun ?

Hello miriam hun how are you ?

Spooks hows things hun ?

shwelli how you feeling hun are you being pampered? 

andi how are you ?

Ness hows the stimms going ?

Sorry to anyone else i have missed hope ur ok ?

Well i went down my friends house last night for a     omg i was a bit pi..ed oh god i am suffering today i havent been like that for a while lol
                                                                                Hugs emma xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Hey Em

I did indeed get the trainers and walking in them proved how knackered my old ones are. LOL  Karen is a bit better but still sniffing  

Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## ebonie

Yeah im ok thanks hun just a bit hungover lol 
Why did u need new trainers ur not going to be doing it ur going to be in bed in the hotel


----------



## CookieSal

Absolutely


----------



## CookieSal

Well they say acu is to get things flowing down there so maybe it is a sign that your uterus is being helped to have a good clean out?


----------



## kara76

how is everyone today?


----------



## ANDI68

I know how Barney feels Sally  .    Hope he's getting better.

Cat, love the flowers.

Andrea, hope your cramps have eased.  Have you had the car looked at yet or is it tomorrow?  You can come along to cyber WW with me if you want to hun    I'll support you if you need it.

I don't know if acupuncture is doing anything for me because I don't feel anything afterwards.  It hasn't changed my periods, but then I wasn't irregular before acu.  Are you supposed to feel different afterwards?

WOW heavy snow flurries here today.  I did plan to go cycling but we ended up walking about 2 hours up and around the mountains nearby, feet are aching a bit now.  Day 3 of healthy living, even cut out wine and it's killing me


----------



## popsi

We did not have too much snow here today, i was gutted   i LOVE it

Cant help you with the accu And, as I have never had it.

Well done on your walk, that will do you the world of good x

I cant give up wine though, not just yet lol x

Lots of love to everyone else, its quiet in here today


----------



## siheilwli

And - with the accu, for me from memory, it did bring my ovulation a bit earlier, but I didn't have many tx, and didn't enjoy it at all - just got bored! And felt it was a waste of money for me, cos I wasn't feeling relaxed etc on it. I didn't "feel" any different... and in the end decided I'd rather have something like reflexology.  But really I don't feel that I gave it a chance, and know many girls who love it and swear  by it. 

Cx


----------



## popsi

I have been blowing us all some bubbles for luck girlies


----------



## siheilwli

Thanks Andrea
xxx


----------



## popsi

Cat 

How are things in the BB womb today


----------



## siheilwli

Big events in the BB Womb - embies turning into blasts today - let's hope there's no eviction!!


----------



## popsi

Nope - never eviction when there only 2 in there, they are all there until the very last day then   x


----------



## siheilwli

Good point Andrea!  Forgot about that!


----------



## popsi

See definately true !! I LOVE BB got to say, cant wait for it to come back on LOL


----------



## siheilwli

Except  I'm such an addict I feel I spend loads of time watching others live theirs  !


----------



## popsi

I know, me to, I have just thought maybe waiting till july for my ICSI was not such a bad thing, as I have a month off from work, and it be BB time


----------



## miriam7

hi girls ..im a bb addict aswell   im so hungover i think ive put myself off going out ever again!


----------



## siheilwli

I don't know how many times I've said that with a hangover Miriam!  I'd love a big glass of wine now... but I'm being good!
C
x


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies - hello!

Well the Blues lost - inevitable really but at least they showed a few glimmers of their skill.  My entire family have been at Wembley watching Cardiff City in the FA Cup semis - I'm hoping there may be a spare ticket for me to go to the final.

Ands - we had some spectacular hail and snow showers this afternoon but it's all stopped now, I was secretly hoping for a few foot so I could have a day off work tomorrow LOL

Cat - you keep those little embies safe and warm.  

Andi - Good on you for getting out and walking - we did a few miles but it wasn't a "proper" walk really, just over to my parents to watch the rugby then back - probably only 2 miles each way.

Spooks - not on knicker watch yet - don't expect anything until next weekend....just hoping this week flies by as I am ready to get started now.

Miriam *whispers* - hope your hangover wears off soon 

Kara - did you have snow?  Anything to report?

Em, Ness and everyone else - hope you're enjoying what's left of the weekend. x


----------



## kara76

think your all hiding now lol
still no af for me, im starting to think im a broken record, this has never happened

well im sat at home and having a vodka lol

just exfoliated all this girlie stuff is such hard work


----------



## ANDI68

WOW Kara, you're on the hard stuff!  Here's a little dance to help your AF arrive hun        



Miriam, bless you ... you've needed a blow out.


----------



## kara76

how are you tonight hun

its a vodka mix so just weak, im practicing for a hen night lol


----------



## ANDI68

I'm hungry .... all in my mind I know  

You have some practising to do hun


----------



## kara76

maybe some carrot sticks?

did you do out on your bike?


----------



## ANDI68

We went for a mountain walk instead in the snow


----------



## kara76

sounds romantic, was it?


----------



## ANDI68

Well we did chat about when we were first going out, 21 years ago, and chuckled about the forestry we used to go 'courting' in   as we passed through there


----------



## kara76

courting so does that mean what i think it does?

you dirty girl lol

wow 21 years thats an achivement in itself

we have been together 11 years in november


----------



## ANDI68

I'm old Kara


----------



## kara76

thinking about it, i better update my age lol


----------



## kara76

wow the phone at the clinic is busy as its just engaged, im feeling a bit lost as af still not here and this is so unlike me and its getting me down now

i have a flipping cold sore too


----------



## kara76

i got though and spoke with lorraine , she is lovely and checked with janet

anyway i have to wait a few more days and then call back


----------



## ANDI68

That's typical Kara, if you weren't waiting for it it would be here bothering you now.  Will they maybe give you something to bring it on?

Ooooh a lip cornflake ... nasty!!!

Just in from work, waiting for a clinic call back myself.  Going for a brisk walk now before preparing tea.


----------



## kara76

im not sure if they will give ,me anything tbh suppose depends on how late it will be


----------



## ANDI68

When i was late last cycle I'm sure Sheila mentioned that they can give you something


----------



## kara76

yeah there is a drug that they can give but for now i will wait and won't push for it

did you just leave a message? hope they call you back


----------



## ANDI68

Yep, left a message


----------



## kara76

they ahven't called back?


----------



## kara76

i would phone now and hope that someone is there


----------



## ANDI68

Just got call


----------



## miriam7

what are you planning with your phone call then andi


----------



## ANDI68

Just a tx schedule appt same day as follow up


----------



## miriam7

thats good..whens your follow up?


----------



## ANDI68

Nxt Thurs.

Have you been in the garden today Miriam.  Are you off the alcohol today?


----------



## miriam7

im gunnu be off alcohol for a while..im still recovering..i still feel rough as ****e  ..sambucas and cocktails dont mix


----------



## ANDI68

I'd love a glass of wine


----------



## kara76

i feel like another drink tonight but have nothing in the house lol


----------



## ANDI68

flipping heck Kara ... you're getting hooked


----------



## miriam7

karas drunk the house dry..i couldnt face a drop


----------



## kara76

im in practice for the hen night lol

if i drink that is


----------



## ANDI68

sambuca and baileys is lush


----------



## miriam7

well it was at the time..im not thinking that now tho! whens the hen night kara?


----------



## kara76

10th may and i am dreading it cause im a right light weight now and of course this depends on my fet!!! if i ever come on


----------



## kara76

well girls

my dinner is smelling yum yum , might catch you all later


----------



## ANDI68

I'm a disgrace girls .... I haven't stopped nibbling tonight, just can't get enough to eat.  I need a telling off ... PLEASE!!!


----------



## kara76

depends what your eating?


----------



## ANDI68

I think 'disgrace' was a big hint Kara  ;  I'm too embarassed to say


----------



## kara76

my mind is in the gutter as usual lol

you really mean food?

naughtie andi


----------



## ANDI68

Kara ... YES food 

Your mind is in the gutter


----------



## kara76

cause im not getting any 

pmsl

im eating peanuts now


----------



## kara76

better go and give dh some attention.....lol

chat soon all


----------



## ANDI68

nite Kara x


----------



## kara76

i have spotting yay yay

called clinic and marie has to speak with janet in the morning to see when she can do the scans


----------



## miriam7

about time to kara!


----------



## kara76

they better call me


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks..no am i heck i have a nice bottle of water in front of me! no doubt you will phone and stalk them again tomorrow kara


----------



## popsi

Great news Kara xx

Hugs to everyone else, sorry been quiet last couple of days, REALLY busy at moment, will be back soon xx


----------



## kara76

im drinking hehe


----------



## popsi

Kara

Your practising for that hen night well girl !!!  , did you get the call back

Andi - how are you how is the diet honey

Sal - how are things with you

Love to spooks, ebonie, ness, miriam, raven, and all you other ladies out there

And xx


----------



## kara76

the call is coming tomorrow as janet wasn't there, its was 5pm lol


----------



## ANDI68

I just lost my post .... 

Basically, diet is pants ... I'm struggling not to eat everything in sight after 7 pm .. what can I do to stop stuffing my face, apart from go to bed?  

Glad your AF has arrived Kara, you can plan now hun, hope you get a call tomorrow.

Ness, hope you're eating loads of protein. How is your in-house moderator? 

I'm meeting some friends next week at the Harvester, Spooks can I borrow your disguise? 

Have you had a surge of weddings And?

Last day of work tomorrow for me  I'm loving my new job hours.

Hi to Sally, Scouse, Crazy, Monkeymind, PMA, Miriam, Emma, Nikki, Spooks, Ravan, Starkymind, Bec, Cat


----------



## kara76

carrot sticks?

i better get a call


----------



## popsi

And - sorry to hear your diet not going very well, but its better than mine, in the last 7 days I have eaten out 4 times, and again tomorrow for my friends "leaving to have a baby party" ! so I have no hope !!... yes really busy with weddings at moment, it seems to run quiet for a couple of weeks then get about six or seven all at once, i think it depends when people get paid ! glad your liking your new hours And, they sound cool, anything for me there lol --- and your right you gonna need spooks disguise for sure !!

Kara honey - they would not DARE to not phone you  , !!! lol, but in all seriousness I hope you get your call and they agree with your plans x 

Well i am off to bed now as up at 6am tomorrow  , so best try to get some zzzz in before then

Night all, love and   to everyone

And xxx


----------



## kara76

anyone else gettig ****** tonigh lol


----------



## popsi

Kara - nope not tonight, on the wagon till the weekend this week and next week - DH nights so try to be good then LOL ! not safe to be drunk alone LOL !


----------



## ANDI68

Not me Kara, I'm off to watch Shameless

Let me know about the call hun


Hope the leaving party is okay And  


night all x


----------



## kara76

shameless isn;t that what the police are watching concerning shannon matthews? now thats is odd isn;t it


----------



## ANDI68

Really Kara,  why?


----------



## kara76

i think you saw my rant on the april/may thread lol

don't mess me me fockers lol


----------



## miriam7

spooks you do make me laugh! im drinking pinapple juice i like it now after drinking it so much the last month! how come kara can say fockers and i typed in ****e the other day and it was changed to poop!


----------



## CookieSal

Evening ladies,

It's taken me ages to catch up - you lot talk soooo much!   Sorry I haven't been around much.  I've been really tired and last night was pretty much asleep by 8pm    (probably the early mornings, disturbed nights and the exercise regime.)  Anyway no sign of AF yet, tomorrow will be day 25 so she should be just around the corner.

Ands - How's things?  Barney is doing OK although neither of them is very impressed by the strict diet.  Any sign of the side effects from your smarties?

Andi - Don't talk to me about eating, I seem to be constantly hungry at the moment.  I am trying to eat plenty and make sure it's good food so I am getting lots of fruit, veg and seeds on board where I can.  Have you had your follow up yet?  Is it this week or next?

Kara - bummer you can't get going this month but at least you know you won't be jeopardising your chances without realising it.  Glad AF has finally shown her ugly face.

Miriam - Which pineapple juice do you recommend?  Is it during the 2WW you are meant to drink it?

Ness - Glad things are progressing well, how are you feeling?

Spooks - anything to report babe?  You OK?

Em - How's life treating you?  Enjoying the sunshine?

Cat - how's the precious cargo - are you rubbing your tummy and telling them they're welcome to stay - isn't that right Kara??

Sorry if I have missed anyone, hello to you all.  My laptop has a mind of its own and will jump back and delete chunks of text so goodness even knows if this makes sense  

Sally xxx


----------



## miriam7

hiya sal... i like sainsburys pinapple juice just make sure its the NOT from concentrate..start on the brazil nuts aswell ..i think they both have selinum in (i cant spell) which does something for your womb..


----------



## CookieSal

Do I start them now?


----------



## miriam7

i think so ..i started as soon as i knew about it ..im sure someone else will advise you tho later


----------



## CookieSal

Okie dokie, will get some in in the next few days.


----------



## miriam7

not long now sal you must be getting exited/nervous at the same time..


----------



## kara76

i don't believe the pineapple thing and it can also contract the womb, think it fresh that does that but not 100% sure

its all down to lovely mother nature at the end of the end


----------



## CookieSal

Ah well I won't go mad, just a bit to get my vits up.  To be honest I don't think it will sink in until I am at the hospital that I am actually starting tx.  Just hope AF puts in an appearance in the next few days.


----------



## Ness30

Glad you just told me that about fresh pineapple I sat and ate a  whole packet of fresh pineapple earlier thinking I was being all good! I'll lay off that then.

Andi-Don't worry about your diet honestly I always find if you think about these things you wont lose but if you don't think about it it will just drop off. I'm good thanks feel much better than I did last time by this stage last time I couldn't even sip water I felt soo sick but had lots more follies last time so thats prob why. The In house moderators fine, bless him he's got an eye infection and made the mistake of telling me today he'd got antibiotics off doc this morning and was going to take them -I was like "Noooo you can't take them they could effect things on Mon" then I thought -"how bad do I sound" get a grip! this IVF lark doesn't half make me a paranoid freak on times! Anyway hes checked and its fine for him to take them so at least he'll be able to see on Mon -which always helps! 

Sal-fingers crossed AF comes soon and you can get going you must be feeling excited/nervous-I'll have everything crossed! 

Popsi-Hope your not working too hard over the wedding season what do you do? !


----------



## popsi

Hiya Girls 

Just a quickie from me tonight, as only just come in and I am a little shattered.

Spooks - patient 31 is doing ok, still popping the tablets everyday, dont really feel any different on them except have a few weird spots on my legs and arms (which i dont usually get so who knows !!!) and have not turned into a nympho much to DH disapointment LOL !. Today was a tough day as its been constant baby talking all day, it was hard, but she is my closest friend so HAD to be brave and do it for her as I know she has always been there for me, so I am glad its over, but also glad I made such a big effort and fuss for her too  , and hopefully it will be my time next, she said today when she starts back in March, hopefully I will be leaving, and that started us both of   !!

Andi - dont worry too much about the diet honey, its all this tx it plays havoc with our bodies   and you are certainly not big at all xx

Kara - read your rant on the other thread, and I agree with it totally and I hope the nurses do read it too, email lyndon and suggest that they do !!! but think of it as only a small delay, you will be cycling before you know it, have a vodka chick that will cheer you up xx

Ness - glad your not feeling so ill this time, your EC is fast approaching now, keep up with the lots of water and protein, and lay off the fresh pineapple  , I work in admin in the day, but I also run my own wedding stationery business in the nights and on weekends, so can get a little hectic sometimes !!   but I love it 

Sal honey - glad that your ok, well i dont blame barney for not liking his diet, i would not either LOL, and they look so sad when they gaze up at you as if to say "mum give me just a little treat for being good" lol then your heart melts (well mine does lol) I am doing good, no real side effects only the spots really, but that could just be springtime   LOL, 

Cat - how are things with you    

Miriam, Emma, monkey, and all the others I know will have forgotten to mention, love to you all,

Right off to bed now I am shattered

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68

Good Morning 

I believe pineapple juice is drank during the 2WW to increase selenium .. supposed to make the womb sticky and brazil nuts for the zinc.  I did both on both cycles but don't let that put anyone off.

And, glad you made it through the day and did your best for your friend.  It must have been hard but I'm sure you're glad you made the effort    Hope the spots are a good sign hun.

Ness, sorry to hear abour DH's infection.  I would have reacted the same way as you .... what are we like    OMG you're having EC next week  

Sally, what CD do you start tx?  Hope Barney isn't too withdrawn, bless him.  WOW you're going for it with all this training.

Kara, totally agree with your rant hun.  We've all got a tale to tell I'm sure along those lines.  Sometimes decision are made for us because of circumstances and thank goodness you know a bit more now. Waiting is so hard though  

Miriam, what have you been up to?

Thanks for the offer of the disguise Spooks  

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned


----------



## ANDI68

Hello again,

Feeling like this is my diary today  

Got my weigh in tomorrow girls    been for a walk again today and I've got a yummy tea lined up.

What's everyone been up to today ... work I guess.

Miriam, are you going back to work ?


----------



## miriam7

well done for going on a walk andi..i might go for a jog again tomorrow if the weather gets better! i have been on a tidy up mission today plus ive been scrubbing my hall carpet as 1 of my cats was sick all over it! .. im looking forward to having a curry tonight as its my dads birthday..


----------



## CookieSal

Hello ladies

Thank goodness it is almost the end of the week....I'm knackered.

I'm currently sat at home waiting for Karen to get in with the shopping so I can have my beans on toast for tea.  Am already in my PJs as went walking earlier and came back and went straight in the shower.

Ands - hope you're feeling less knackered today.  Good on you for being strong babe - you should be very proud of yourself.    The moggies are coping as well as can be expected under the rations.  Bless em.  I am making sure they get lots of cuddles and attention so they know they haven't been naughty.

Andi - have bought the pineapple juice and the brazil nuts this evening, don't plan to go mad on either but just a bit of both so I know I am giving it a go.  I think AF will arrive on either Saturday or Sunday which means I will need my baseline scan on either Monday or Tuesday....it's sooo weird, I don't actually feel as if I know what I am waiting for anymore because it's been such a long wait. LOL

Miriam - jogging again?  AND tidying!!  Steady on! LOL  Enjoy your curry chick. x

Ness - glad you're feeling reasonable.  Am keeping my fingers crossed for you babe.

Where's everyone else this evening?  Hope you're all OK lovelies.  xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks thats what happend to me   ..it is quiet tonight ..how are you doing?


----------



## popsi

Hiya Girls

Sorry not posted properly tonight, been really busy making a card and packing my little Nephew prezzies for tomorrow when we are off to his 2nd birthday party, with a bouncy castle and everthing  , he has loads of prezzies, but he is the only baby in the family, so hey if we cant spoil him who can LOL !!

Well I have a day off tomorrow YIPPPEEE !!!!! so nice lie in   

Spooks - how are you honey, hows the disguises coming along  

Andi - where are you weight is it in WW or SW  , hope that your ok honey, not long to your follow up now, I am over your neck of the woods tomorrow x

Kara - how are you feeling today sweetie x

Sal - I know what you mean about feeling shattered !! it seems to have been a really long week, i think its because we have had short weeks lately with easter LOL !, poor barney too LOL !!  xx

Miriam - good on you for running chick !! I cant run at all, as I have a pin in my leg from my hip to my knee so have to be really careful with what excercise I do at all !!!  

Ness - how are you feeling now ? hope your keeping positive honey xx

Ebonie - you have gone quiet, where are you ? hope your ok x

Big hello to all you girls I have missed

Andrea xx


----------



## miriam7

hiya andrea..ouch for the pin in your leg what happened to you (sorry im nosey!) hope you have an ok day tomorrow at your nephews party...i know kiddy parties can be a bit of a pain..but im sure your nephew will be pleased to see you and gratfull for the prezzies!


----------



## popsi

Miriam - long story, but upshot of it all, was had really bad pain in leg for months, docs saying nothing wrong all the time, went to a wedding, on coming home and getting off mini bus, leg snapped !! turns out I had a huge cyst in the middle of my femur bone and it was as thin as an egg shell !! so went to the wedding and did not come home for 12 days as in hospital lol !! but thats me all over, nothing simple, never broken a bone in my body before that , but hey when I did it had to be the biggest strongest one LOL ! they are usually broken in bad car smashes


----------



## miriam7

bloody heck..    i bet that hurt..at least you did it on the way home not on the way there ! jogging is definetly out for you then ! spooks is your mcdonalds outfit a previously used disguise


----------



## popsi

Yep hurt quite a bit LOL ! but did learn on thing for the future, gas and air is bloody marvellous stuff   LOL ! and yes i was glad it was on the way home, but made a big fuss in hospital as they wanted to CUT my dress off me, it cost a fortune LOL !!! DH was mortified 

Night all xx


----------



## miriam7

they did cut it off then ? gas/air is good! i was drunk before and dislocated my finger in 2 places i had it then.. i bet you all are laughing and thinking yep shes definetly a alcohlic


----------



## popsi

LOL miriam what are you like !!! you make me   

No way they did not cut it off LOL !made them take it over my head, even thought agony LOL !!


----------



## miriam7

lol.. good for you i bet hubby just said cut it off! i did my finger on my second date with jeff..it still makes him laugh now that we had to go to casualty!


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls 

How Are you all 
Just a quick one as i havent long came in from work and im shattered!!!!!!

Cookiesal~ I hope ur af comes this weekend hun and then ull be ready to start tx good luck xxxx

Andi~ How are you hun whens ur follow up at ivf wales

popsi ~How are you hun hope your ok ??

Kara ~Hows  things hun ?

Ness~ I hope ur feeling ok not long to go for ec Wishing u all the luck in the world hugs ema xxx

Miriam~ Hows things hun are u off out anywhere this weekend 

Spooks~ How are you hun anymore disguises lol

Hello to anyone else i have missed hope ur ok 

Well this is a bit of a rant omg how people are so horrible i was at work last night and one of the girls i work with she was talking about kids she has two, So she said she was feeling sick and then she said i hope im not pregnant if i am i will be straight down the clinic,  You can all guess what clinic she was on about i was just gobmacked , she nows all about my tx and then in the neext breath she said oh whens ur next tx then i was just so fuming   what an ignorant pigheaded woman omg i am so pi..ed off by her, Oh yeah according to her she tried for three years for her kids and yet she goes and     speaks like this  .

Im so sorry for my rant hugs to you all hugs ema xxxxxxxxxxxxx        

Well it wasnt that quick was it lol


----------



## ANDI68

Em ... some people just don't think hun. My follow up is next Thurs.

Good luck for your scan today Ness

Spooks, I'm glad you shared your cat story <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D29%252F29%255F3%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Miriam, I've had my fair share of drunken falls too, bruised my boobs on a kerb and badly bruised my hand one time (the pain in my hand lasted months)

And, hope you have a lovely time in the party. What time are you going? I'm weighing in at WW 'cos I started back there last week but I'm currently following the SW diet  ... think I'll keep that bit quiet though. Hoping to change my ticker later.

Kara, how are you today hun?

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned

Think I'm gonna have some retail therapy today


----------



## ANDI68

Who keeps ending my bubbles without a 7


----------



## popsi

Andrea

Not me !! i like 7's or 8's too !! i have sorted then form you now honey, we must find these   people


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks And ... I know I'm a freak


----------



## kara76

omg popsi ouch

andrea how was the weight in

so girls how are you all coping with the waiting, i can tell you its ******* me off, i have waiting for anything

af was not as bad as i expected, did fill the mooncup loads of times but no its just spotting so at least it will have all stopped on the scans. off to see my parents today

won a few quid at poker last night and ahhh they have a new puppy, wow he is massive and lovely lol


----------



## ANDI68

Weigh in is later


----------



## miriam7

o no ive just noticed someone has blown my bubbles too   help!


----------



## kara76

good luck later then andi loll, my head is in the shed

as for the bubble business i really wouldn't worry. I hate to say but its rubbish and means nothing lol, i live at number 7 and if anyone wants to mess with mine they can cause i don;'t care but if someone is messing with people bubbles well they do care

pack it in you spiteful so and so and go and get a life 

i always remember seeing a post on here that someone was messing with someone bubbles and just wouldn't stop, lovely people in the world ( not)


----------



## miriam7

lol kara..and thank you spooks!


----------



## CookieSal

Well hello, what a crazy day!  Thank goodness it's Friday  

Had a bit of a stress earlier - CD 26 today and I started spotting (brown) so thought, good, that means AF will most likely start Saturday and I will go for my scan on day 3 (Monday).  Anyway I am about to make the call and I think, hmmmm...something feels odd and we trundle back to the ladies room to find red spots.  So I'm panicking thinking I should get my butt to the clinic today or I won't be able to start.  Anyway to cut a long, not terribly interesting story short I called (got an answer first time!) and was told to wait til Monday.  Was a bit worried at first as that would be day 4 but have monitored the undercarriage situation throughout the afternoon and it's basically just brown spotting so even if it turns to proper red tonight, I think I would consider tomorrow to be CD1.  So, if you're up at the clinic on Monday morning ladies, then I will see you there (with my mum in tow as that is the one day next week that Karen cannot get away from work   )

Well I am truly sorry to have missed all the talk of cat sick as it is a particular speciality of mine - in fact I have just cleaned up a particularly pleasant cow pat from my lounge carpet   Nice!

So what's been happening? Are we all relatively sane despite a slight number obsession?  What are you all up to this weekend?

Rugby for us this evening - Blues V Scarlets which should be good.  Hoping the rain stays away and that Alfie has a moment or 2 of brilliance!

Love to you all

Sally xxx


----------



## kara76

sal thats great news, omg it will go so quick for you now

any questions ask away

think he better kick some butt with the bubble wreckers


----------



## miriam7

yay..good news sal.. your time has arrived


----------



## CookieSal

...... finally!    Let the madness begin!


----------



## kara76

madness yep, you will soon be round the bend like the rest of us lol


----------



## miriam7

lol..the two week wait your going to go loopy!


----------



## CookieSal

I'll probably be sent to sleep in the shed - Karen will be sick of me.


----------



## Ness30

Just a quicky I'm off out for a meal got to be ready in 20mins still in dressing gown!-

Excellent news Sal the wait's finally over I'll be in there Mon morn so see you then x

Scan went o.k. still 10 follies 5 on each side biggest was 27 a couple 22 some 18 etc so good sizes (I think!) I've got some fluid in my stomach which doc was a bit worried about she was gonna do blood tests but then decided not to bother as Grace said I can go in Mon for definate. She said hopefully they wont have to freeze embies and transfer at later date so fingers crossed everything will go ahead as planned. I think it's going to be fine because she said it's not loads of fluid at the moment just some so should be o.k. I'm o.k. just started feeling very sick last night and today so could really do without having to go for meal tonight but must show my face! The In house moderator has been in bed off sick with a virus all day! in all the years we've been together I think he's only been ill once before and he gets ill the weekend off our IVF -typical! I feel sorry for him and just hope it doesn't effect things.

Hope everyone else is o.k. xxx


----------



## kara76

hunni i hope the fluid calms down, they will look after you

enjoy your meal


----------



## miriam7

all systems go for monday then ness  ..enjoy your meal  andi68 weel done for losing 3lb i have lost 1!


----------



## kara76

wow andi

well done you


----------



## ANDI68

What's up Kara, you seem angry tonight? 

Ness, take it easy over the weekend hun, make sure you drink loads, they told me to drink *at least* 3 litres a day and tonnes of protein to help my OHSS so I imagine the same applies to prevent it.

Well done Miriam on your loss too hun. Are you dieting?

Sally .... oooooooh it's operation loopy now hun   

Can you imagine what I could have lost if I hadn't binged for two days


----------



## kara76

Miriam opps well done to you too

im feeling kinda mad mad mad lol, tired and mad


----------



## popsi

well done on your weight loss Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls 

Aww Kara


----------



## popsi

ok silly bit of trivia -- try typing H O T W A T E R in one word and posting it bet it comes out as hotwater !!


----------



## kara76

hotwater


----------



## kara76

that is so funny lol


----------



## popsi

i know weird or what !! and its not even with alcohol LOL


----------



## miriam7

try s h i t e !


----------



## ANDI68

hot water ...sorry had to do it


----------



## ANDI68

bum it wasn't one word ... doh!!


----------



## ANDI68

Sally, I made a shepherds pie with frozen quorn mince today and there's a lot left over.  Can I refreeze quorn that was originally frozen?

How did the party go And?


----------



## kara76

and @#/?


----------



## kara76

just testing the swear words lol


----------



## miriam7

lol dont hold back kara keep them coming!


----------



## popsi

Andi - party was great ! do you live by the murco garage honey ?

I feel my discovery about the word is not loosing the plot LOL !!


----------



## ANDI68

No And, if you go past the garage past the houses until you get to an open road, look across the mountain and there's a village down below ... I live there.  Do you remember that?


----------



## popsi

Well I dont but John is saying that he remembers where it is, I was driving so he noticed it !! I could have called for a cuppa, the party was in the leisure centre


----------



## ANDI68

Anytime you're around and fancy a cuppa, text me and I'll let you know if I'm at home.

I thought it might be as they have their very own bouncy castle.  My sister has her kids' parties there.


----------



## CookieSal

ANDI68 said:


> Sally, I made a shepherds pie with frozen quorn mince today and there's a lot left over. Can I refreeze quorn that was originally frozen?
> 
> How did the party go And?


 

Karen is consulting the package = Do not refreeze once thawed! But to be honest we have in the past and neither of us is dead yet! Helpful answer huh!


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Sally  

You must be so excited, it's all kicking off for you both


----------



## CookieSal

Doesn't feel real yet - I don't know when it will hit me that this actually means we will be trying for a baby as opposed to simply reaching another milestone.


----------



## ANDI68

I think once you start the drugs it becomes real


----------



## miriam7

reality hit me when i was flat on my back and they were going back in!


----------



## CookieSal

Yeah, for me I suspect the insemination will do it.


----------



## miriam7

have you any idea when thats going to be?


----------



## popsi

yes he had the bouncy castle LOL ! his grandmother works there and thats where he has his play group so it was great for him, it was lovely, but not easy for us really, been a tough week with my 8 months pregnant friend and a room full of 2 and under year olds tonight ! makes you realise what you have not got  , ok enough feeling sorry for myself, off to have another wine now  

Sal - i cant believe your starting honey xx its so exciting for you and Karen xx the blues done good tonight, it was a really exciting game !! xx


----------



## miriam7

bless you popsi i know exactly how you feel it can be really hard..but good on you for being strong and going...im still not drinking might have one tomorrow night tho


----------



## ANDI68

And, it sucks, you are strong hun


----------



## CookieSal

Morning

Just got back from the Vets and it's good news all round.  Barney had his urine test and it was all fine and we weighed him again and he has gone from 7.22 kgs to 6.85kg.  I reckon it's a big quick and the Vet agreed we should probably slow it down a little bit so we will be upping his food a little bit but sticking with the same approach.  He's such a little star!  

I think this is actually going to be CD1 for me as things didn't really get off the ground much yesterday.  Feeling a bit crampy but it's not bad enough to take pain killers or anything.  I'm relieved really as that will make my scan on Monday on real day 3.

Ands - fabulous game last night, we really enjoyed it (despite the first 10 minutes when we were talking about leaving at half time LOL).  

Andi - What you up to this weekend?

Miriam Not really sure when they will inseminate as different clinics seem to vary.  Am hoping it will be day 14 which would be Friday 25 April - that would be ideal as it will mean I can take the Friday off and then will have the weekend to chill aswell.  I guess it depends on my follicles and how the respond to the drugs.  

How is everyone else this morning? x


----------



## ANDI68

Good news Sally, Barney will be pleased  

Glad your AF has been kind to you this month, in one respect anyway.

You went to the game last night did you?  I thought you were watching it on TV.  It looked very wet there.

I've been tweaking my follow up questions this morning and adding more that have come into my head over the past week or so .. I'm nervous about it now, I don't want to go.  I felt like this last time and it ended up being okay, well as okay as follow ups can be.  I just feel that our next tx plan isn't going to be as positive.

I'm hoping that once DH has got out of bed we may have a plan for what we're doing today, he sleeps in ages on the weekend.  He works really hard during the week and I guess I can't complain.  I have to have plans even to what we're doing over the weekend, is that anal?  My thoughts are to go cycling later but I'll have to run that past him first.  I guess it depends what sport is on TV


----------



## popsi

Sal - glad things were ok with barney xx and i bet he be glad he can have a little more food now too

i am not up to much this weekend, tidying the garden, and looking for some new garden furniture on the net, but dont feel like going out as I am tired and grumpy at moment, i hate this Tx lark sometimes, I feel at the moment like everyone is moving on and we are standing still !!! argh !!! 

Well I am going now as dont want to make you all miserable too chicks

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal

I'm exactly the same - I like to plan what's happening - even if it's nothing, I like to know.  Cycling would be good - sadly not an option for us at the moment as we still need to clear out the garden shed so we can retrieve our bikes from mum and dad's house.

Weather was bizarre last night - blinding sun when we got there then at the end of the second half it was pouring... great though.  I would never have thought that I would get so into rugby that I would be prepared to stand in the rain but I love the Blues.  

I can understand you being apprehensive about your appt - I know I would be.  Who is it with?  You just have to remember that you are really well prepared and that you should get some decent information which will help you to decide on the next step.  

Karen has gone back to bed - to watch a DVD.  She wasn't thrilled when I woke her this morning to go to the Vet.  I don't know what she's moaning about, I got up before 6 to sort the kitties.

Oooh, opinions please.  I have decided not to use the fertility monitor this month as I think it will stress me out too much if I think / know the timing is out and for this cycle ignorance may be the best.  Do I continue with my temp monitoring or shall I just go with complete ignorance?  Do you think I am doing the right thing?

Oooh more replies whilst I was posting....

Ands - sorry if I have made things harder by talking about starting chick - you be as miserable as you want bc we all know how rubbish it is to be helplessly waiting.     I think Barney knows he has done really well - he's practically grinning LOL

Spooks - I don't know what sticks you're using but the advice I was given by a clued up pal on another section was that the only reliable monitor was the Clearblue machine (this is what I have been using as she mailed it to me to try) - it is expensive but it is reassuringly accurate. You can have mucus etc but not ovulate.  That's why I have been using the monitor and taking my waking temperature...all of which have indicated all is well. xxx


----------



## popsi

Sal - your not making me miserable at all honey, i am so pleased that your starting, you have had the longest wait of us all xx i am really happy for you, i am just a general grump !! but feeling better already as we are now going to my mums as for christmas she bought us a meercat bird bath and fountain, which has been there since, so we off to pick it up and put it on the patio .. so feels like summer on the way   , and i TOTALLY agree with you not monitoring love, I spent years doing the temp, then the sticks etc, used to drive myself silly with it, until one day DH said no more as it was making things worse with the stress, at the end of the day, they will be taking control of your body over the next few weeks, and you will have no idea whats happening with the machiene, so i think its best left to the hospital honey, they know what they are doing xx

Spooks, you will get your evening soon I am sure, have they given you any idea of when it will be ? once thats on, you ring them the next day to make an appointment, so no more waiting after that, thats what I did anyway

Ok sorry for the earlier grumps, it must have been early morning blues !! cant wait for the rugby later, but probably get a hammereing, glad we did not go to twickingham now! 

Hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks Sally is right, you can have symptoms and not ovulate, I did when I temporarily stopped ovulating after my last tx.  Ovulation can fluctuate, maybe you started testing too late and missed the surge?

Sally, since the clinic will take over your body I don't think you should stress yourself about testing your ovulation because it's not going to be relevant anyway.  You need to go into this with as much of an easy mind as possible and if that's gonna stress you uneccessary then don't do it.

Andrea   I know it's hard hun, I've found waiting for my follow up has taken ages and you go through so many emotions during any wait.  I bet you started feeling quite positive but as time has gone by it's hard to not let that wane.  Keep remembering your are doing something positive towards your next tx and you are in the middle of your trial.


I guess that my plans for today have been made.  DH just got an emergency call to go to work, hopefully he won't be too long


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks he loves work, he doesn't have to go but I guess as I'm not earning much these days it all helps.

Sorry hun, my follow up is Thursday with Mrs Evans I believe.


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Spooks

Yes, it was 4 weeks ago it failed but 4 weeks in the life of a 39 yo is a long time


----------



## ANDI68

I've never thought of myself as strong, very much the opposite actually but when feeling so much pressure of time being against me, what choice do I have.

I wonder how much painting Spooks will get gone, I bet the PC will be full of it


----------



## popsi

Andrea, I am sorry Pete has been called to work, hopefully he wont be too long, have a nice little chill out till he comes home  

Spooks, when we had the open evening, they rung us 2 days before it was there and told us over the phone to go, we never had a letter or anything !! so it could spring up on you when you least expect it  , yes I think it will look nice in the garden, but dont think the dog will let the birds have any peace and quiet !!! LOL


----------



## kara76

andrea you are strong hunni and you remember that


----------



## CookieSal

Andi - you are strong sweetie - stronger than you know.  This is such a hard, cruel journey with so many disappointments and you're still plugging away, doing the best that you can to be constructive and approach it in an educated way.  I have a huge amount of respect for you (and all of you other ladies).


----------



## popsi

I dont think we could do this if we were not strong, and you have been though a lot And, remember that, and your still fighting which makes you a very strong person, and you ARE NOT OLD !!! please start believing that xx


----------



## ANDI68

Oh girls you all just made me  

I guess we all delve deep and find some strength we didn't know we had, in determination to suceed and achieve our dreams but not a day goes by that I don't shed a tear and wish I didn't have to do this (as many of you do I know)


----------



## popsi

Andrea, i cry everyday too   I think its all part of how we cope with things .. some of us are just tearful by nature, i cried last week when the guy won DUEL on tv, its a quiz show for gods sake LOL !! but tears are healthy And, they are our coping machanisim xx


----------



## kara76

aww girls

thats so sad but good that you cry as it gets it out, i don't cry much anymore


----------



## ANDI68

I know And, we have to release somehow 

Before I started this journey I was so scared and not knowing what to expect.  Giving it another month, then another month before going to GP because I feared what the outcome would be, almost putting it all off.  Waiting for appointments but not really wanting them because I have a friend who'd been through 2 unsuccessful IVFs and I didn't want to go through it too, it didn't help because I saw it all firsthand.  Scared stiff of even injecting myself.  Each stage has given me strength to cope with the next one I guess but this journey has definitely changed me and I've never cried so much before.  

Kara, how do you release your emotions?


----------



## kara76

i don't feel the need to release them anymore, after my first mc it hit me hard and i was ill for months and months and im not gona do that to myself again


----------



## ANDI68

Sally, I feel conscious that I've painted a bad picture for you hun, there are good sides to this journey too as you know.  

Hope you're feeling    hun


----------



## CookieSal

I feel quite positive but realistic at the moment - I know full well it could be months but by the same token it could be one of the first 3 cycles which would be fabulous.  I am conscious that this is going to take its toll on me but I realise that if I want to fulfill my dream then it is a risk that I have to be prepared to take.  I like the staff at IVF Wales and I am happy to trust them with my tx.  Just hope my body is ready and willing.


----------



## kara76

my advice is go into this with your eyes wide open, listen to your heart and you will get there


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks really has gone


----------



## CookieSal

Bet she hasn't really - she's spying on us


----------



## ANDI68

I wonder what outfit she's wearing today?


----------



## CookieSal

My guess is she is posing as a cat - would be completely unnoticed here.


----------



## ANDI68

PMP Sal


----------



## ANDI68

And DH mentioned a rugby game on today, is that your team?


----------



## popsi

Andi, yeah its the ospreys playing


----------



## ANDI68

He's offered to record it and come cycling with me.  Should I be honoured, is it a big game?


----------



## ANDI68

Question that came into my head today:

When at the clinic I always see couples and women on their own but I've never seen a man there on his own.  Do they see the donors at a different time to the rest of us for better anonymity? (Of course I know no-one knows why anyone's there)


----------



## kara76

i have seen men there alone


----------



## CookieSal

Ooooh, now I am going to have to keep my eyes open in case I am sitting next to my donor.  I'm bound to recognise him - he's apparently very handsome LOL

It's a fairly big rugby game so we're watching it even though our team isn't in it.


----------



## kara76

power tools diy lol.....trust you


----------



## CookieSal

Oh spooks, you do crack me up...I now have a vision of you in dungarees!  

Oh my, we could in theory have related sprogs without ever knowing!  How weird would that be?

Make sure you let your lunch go down before returning to your "power tools"


----------



## popsi

Well ladies, i am going to have a nice few bevvies tonight to celebrate our rugby win  , over on the Poor Responders board the call alcohol "womb juice" and they have all had tx loads of times, and they swear that wine during stimming increases their eggs !! whether its just because we are more relaxed who know, but I am certainly not gonna argue with the women that know LOL !!!


----------



## miriam7

its been busy on here today.... my nieces are staying over in my mums next door so i am only on here quickly as i have sneaked  away from them! i will be back on after they are asleep..i might join you on the drink popsi i do feel like a beer or 2


----------



## miriam7

ive finally sat down and am knackered! im having a glass or 2 of wine copying popsi ..where is everyone i took me ages to catch up earlier now its quiet again!


----------



## ANDI68

I'm here before a film starts.

What's it like living next door to your Mam Miriam?  Didn't take you long to forget you hangover  

Good on you popsi


----------



## miriam7

its bloody great..its like my local shop..and my dad makes great pasta! im not sure how keen they are tho


----------



## kara76

im here lol

just got home from work and £40 better off so worth it really, it was good cause it was so busy mind didn't think of ivf once


----------



## miriam7

hello kara   you must off been working all day..i bet you knackered!


----------



## kara76

nah i went into work at 630 tonight, waitressing

dh is asleep by the side of me

trying to decide if im tired or not lol


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls 
how are you all tonight i have just  came in from a night out so feeling a bit p.ssed lol


----------



## kara76

**** head lol


----------



## ebonie

I know friends of ours wanted us to go out so i had to lol couldnt let them down lol

how are you kara are u ok hun ??


----------



## kara76

im ok but im gona have to go now as im knackered now lol

gona stay is bed all morning too


----------



## ebonie

oH bless im pretty tired as well you have a good sleep i will speal to you when im more sober im making sure i am typing this right lol have a good night sleep and morning Good night hugs emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Morning!!!!!

Have had a fairly horrible night - AF kicked in a la advanced drainage system at 01:45 so have been up to the loo at 4:30. 06:30, 07:30, 08:30, 09:30 and pretty much every hour since..... I is tired.    

Ah well nothing to do and nowhere to go today - plan to watch the swimming on TV this afternoon, am sending Karen to B&Q to buy our lawnmower as we really need to sort out the gardens and then we're having veggie roast dinner this evening YUM!

How are you all?  You little bunch of night owls


----------



## popsi

Sal  - honey i am sorry your AF is being a nightmare xx   but at least it spells the begining of your tx xx think of it like that, and as for being tired, just chill out and put your feet up all day with the cats xx i am sure they will not mind at all  

I know can you believe what time the dirty stop outs were on here last night !! LMAO !!! what are they like he he he

Well as for me, i have been to take a lot of rubbish to the dump from our shed, got rid of all the old furniture ready for the new lot arriving next saturday   and DH has been planting some new plants for me too, so going to do the ironing now and then put my feet up, as not feeling too brilliant M.E. not great at moment again !

Love to you all

And xx


----------



## kara76

sal lets put a postive twist n your bad af, at least the lining will be nice and thin so when you stim your new lining will be fresh

popsi that sounds way to busy 

im off to parents in a min for dinner and wine lol


----------



## popsi

Kara - I have just come back from my mums where i had a HUGE dinner LOL !! so finding it hard to move now he he he, will be having wine later for sure x


----------



## CookieSal

Ands - you take it easy chick, don't be overdoing it.     Have a wine for me this evening!

Kara - hope lunch is good, I'm looking forward to my dinner later, Karen does a great roast.   

Spooks - hope you're having a nice chilled out day, what time will DH be home?

AF seems to be calming down a bit; hope my lining is exactly how it should be.  *Fingers crossed*  I have butterflies already


----------



## miriam7

no hangover this week   good luck for tomorrow sally and ness


----------



## ANDI68

Just think Sal, this could be your last AF for a long while    it's going out with a bang    Good luck for tomorrow  

Spooks, can I ask how old you are please?  And, do you know any of us?

And, gosh you've been busy and you've not been well  

Kara, who's been leading you astray with the wine then?

Why is everyone on wine ... I want some!


----------



## CookieSal

I'm really quite nervous now  

Do the injections need to be kept in the fridge?  Just wondering if I will need to come home after the scan.


----------



## miriam7

what will you be injecting sal?


----------



## CookieSal

No idea to be honest - whatever they decide to prescribe on the day I guess


----------



## miriam7

im no help then sorry..im clueless on iui! dont be nervous tho as soon as you have done the first injection you will be so relieved there not as bad as they look and it gets easier..you will be a dab hand in no time


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks chick, I'm going to have a cuppa with my mum before I think about going to work so I should be nice and calm by then.  I'll let you all know how it goes when I can.... sooo looking forward to dildo cam (not!!)


----------



## popsi

Sal - I am thinking of you and sending you lots of   thoughts love, let me know how it goes,


----------



## miriam7

dildo cam is prob the worst bit! but you will be fine..we will be waiting for an update


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks both x

Just been trying to change my avatar pic but it won't let me - has anyone else had problems with it?


----------



## miriam7

you mean the pic of your cats? i tried to upload one the other day and i couldnt it was saying the file was to big?


----------



## CookieSal

It tells me the profile I am trying to view doesn't exist (mine LOL) Not to worry, my babies look gorgeous in the existing pic anyway


----------



## miriam7

lol im going to try and do mine again


----------



## CookieSal

Good luck, hope you're more successful than me......


----------



## popsi

sally what time you there tomorrow honey x


----------



## kara76

been on the phone to clinic today and lovely nurse louise is back and omg she knows her stuff girls, this is great news trust me

well amh results are not back and also she did mention a protential problem if i ovualte on the weekend and not being able to have transfer if they can't take them out on time, saying that is i surge on the saturday ovulation would be monday so as long as i get hold of them asap this i think would be ok, must check this lol

lyndon is the man i need to check with, wonder if he would be on call lol

i need to speak with janet yet and get her to agree lol ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kara76

i am so rude

how is everyone today?


----------



## miriam7

lol.. does that mean if you ovulate on fri you cant do it?


----------



## kara76

i thnk it could mean that but there are embryolist there all the time so i might have to have a word lol


----------



## kara76

as a general rule they are not open on weekends but i think this might have to happen to move with the times and if blastocyst transfers are gona be more common they will have to


----------



## miriam7

spooks..im sure sally is fine..i think she had to go back to work..thats why she was asking yesterday if she would have to go home to put her injection stuff in the fridge..no doubt she will be on-line within the hour to fill us in


----------



## miriam7

im on coffee till sat!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Girls

Hope your all keeping well, just thought I'd pop in to say hello mean as I haven't been on here for a while, I haven't forgotten you all don't worry, I just find it difficult sometimes, especially when I here any not so good news, I know everyone of you have been through difficult times and I'm not alone and I think that your all very strong to go through treatment time and time again, it started to make me feel very depressed after our last treatment failed thats when I started to thnk more on our future and started the asoption process, we have our information evening on the 23rd April and begin prep course in May, so it is nice now to be able to move forward and have something to feel more positive about, anyway, please feel free to pm me anytime I'd love to hear from you all, and good luck to all of you.

Andi68 I have pm'd you.

xxxxx

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal

Evening all

My not-so-cheerful update....

Well I had my scan and Debbie could see a fibroid which appeared to be within the cavity of the womb.  Initially it seemed that all was on hold again and I would be back to see Mr G etc but then I mentioned the second broid that Mr G had seen during the op and Debbie checked the back of my notes and there is a possibility that this is what she could see.  Based on that I am starting my jabs this evening (at 19:30) and she will speak to Mr G on Thursday and show him the scan pics.  If he thinks this is a problem then I will be told to stop the meds and if this is what I hope it is and is the one we know about which he has seen just 2 months ago then I will carry on and my next scan will be Friday morning.

It also seems that I am a bit of a candidate for OHSS as I have several follies already so have been told to keep an eye on things and let them know if I have any symptoms.

So, not as straight forward as I hoped and whilst I have tried to be brave and positive, I did have a blub when i picked Karen up this evening.  She is adamant that this is not going to be a big deal and that even if it is a problem that we will "scream merry hell" so we don't end up back at the bottom of a very long waiting list for another lap.

So.... after all that, how are you

I thought I saw Louise today - I was sure it was her, how fantastic that she is back, she is so lovely.  

Crazy - I think about you even when you're not here and hope all is going well.  Good luck for 23rd and for the course.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Sal

Sorry things aren't going to well hun, I had a few problems with cyst with my treatment, they only appeared after the 01st IUI treatment, they grew quite a bit but didnt seem to be a problem, the clinic used to tell me that if they thought the cysts would be a problem they would drain them, the 2nd IUI got cancelled because of the cysts but they seemed to disappear on their own, hopefully yours will go on their own and won't cause a problem, you'll be ok hun.

Yes I am looking forward to getting things started with the adoption now, I cant wait til the day we bring our little one (Hopefully)  

Take care

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

sally ..fingers crossed its the one mr g knows about and you will be fine to carry on treatment   ..what injection do you have to do? crazybabe..best of luck for your adoption journey..keep us updated!


----------



## CookieSal

Puregon and suprecur.  I think I'm in denial at the moment....it's all still hidden in the kitchen!


----------



## miriam7

lol ..thats what i had for my ivf..i didnt know you do the same drugs for iui.. if i was you i would get the suprecur out the fridge now ready so its not so cold...


----------



## popsi

Sally honey   its horrible news, I could not believe it today when I had your text xx I really thought it would br 100% good news for you, but remember its certainly not all gloom and doom, and I am sure it will be the one Mr G seen and it will all be fine xx you have the same drugs as I had the puregon pen is sooo easy to use  , now remember what I said today and KEEP POSITIVE    

Crazy - its really good that things are moving on with you too, I may be very interested in what advice you can give on adoption, as we having icsi in July then I think it will be adoption, as I am finding the whole failures too much to deal with  

Well as for me i have had a   day today, well happy and sad, my friend whos leaving party I went on last week, gave birth to a baby boy this morning, and whilst I am over the moon for her, it brings reality to me of what we have not got  , so off to visit her on Wednesday which again will be another very difficult time, why is life so damn unfair !

Lots of love to spooks, miriam, Andi, kara, ebonie, ness and everyone else 

Andrea xx


----------



## miriam7

popsi ..its such a p off  seeing everyone elses babys.. im due to go see a newborn this week as jeffs friend had him last tue..if we dont go i will feel bad.. if i go it will bring home what we have not got too..i think seeing newborns is the worst..im fine with kids! cant win can we


----------



## popsi

I know Miriam, it horrible, I have to say I find pregancy harder to deal with, weird I know, but we want to adopt if this does not work, so will have a wonderful child (hopefully) but maybe not the joy of pregancy and giving birth (although when she told me today she had to be cut loads with a scalpel as the head was stuck   ) !!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andrea

Glad your ok hun, no problem about the advice on adoption, but hopfeully you won't need it and you will be lucky to have your own, feel free to ask me any questions though, I may not be able to answer them all, but I will try.

take care

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Crazybabe

Thank you sweetie,   its good to have you back on the board, please keep in touch and keep us all updated xx

Andrea x


----------



## kara76

sal fingers crossed for you hunni

how did the jab go


----------



## CookieSal

They went fine, thanks to my mum who is an old hand at this kind of thing.  The puregon hurt less but I bled a bit, the suprecur looked more scary.  Tomorrow night it will just be me and Karen so I will try and do them myself.

Please let me be able to keep going on this cycle   - I don't think I can cope with another set back now.


----------



## kara76

this is when that good old PMA needs to come out hunni


----------



## CookieSal

I'm trying but it feels as if we keep getting kicked.  Karen is brimming with positivity so she must have my share.

My mum is convinced I will be super fertile like her - I am pretty much a clone of my mum in so many ways so I am hoping her ultra fertility will be one of them.  She has already told Karen to expect me to be in for follicle reduction in a week or so.  I don't know when your ovaries are meant to spring to life but mine are going strong already seemingly.

I know we have wondered if the clinic staff read the forums - if they do I want Debbie to know how much I appreciated her being so kind to me this morning.  I am sure she could have done without Little Miss Doom and Misery at 09:30 on a Monday morning but she was so patient and sweet to me.


----------



## ANDI68

It's hard to keep a positive attitude Sal but you could make yourself unwell by over worrying


----------



## CookieSal

I will do my best - I have reflexology tomorrow straight from work and that will be another day done and Thursday will be that much closer.  I haven't slept much these past few nights so am going to head for bed shortly and try and get some shut eye.  

Thanks girls for being so lovely and supportive, you have been absolute stars today xxxx


----------



## miriam7

not sleeping properly has prob messed you up aswell as the worrying..hope you feel happier tomorrow after a good nights sleep


----------



## ebonie

Aww sal i really hope ur worrying over nothing and it is what mr g seen before hun 
Ness congrats on the embs good luck for the phone call 
How are the rest of you ??


----------



## CookieSal

Thank babe, have a good night x

Em - hope you're OK chick.  Catch up soon x


----------



## popsi

Night Sal, sleep tight honey xx  

Ness -- great news they must be good and strong to have 2 double yolkers in them  , good luck for the call x


----------



## kara76

good night hun

where has cat gone?


----------



## miriam7

thought i would reply here instead of taking the meet up thread over! im always up late..im a night owl


----------



## ebonie

Lol i was wondering then changed threads 
well im a bit like that when im nights it messes  my system up lol
so what u doing with ur day tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

not doing anything tomorrow..if the weather is good im gunna finish tidying the garden..if i feel really energetic i might even finish painting the fence i started on last summer! lol


----------



## ebonie

pmsl   omg my garden is desperate to be done but we need some work done on the drive up the back first so i cant do anything yet


----------



## miriam7

night ness ..you should get a good night sleep after the sadation you had earlier! good luck for the morning lets hope your eggs are busy getting jiggy with it as i type


----------



## ebonie

Good night ness have a good sleep hun i will be on here looking for the news tomorrow hugs ema xx


----------



## ANDI68

It's my Harvester night out tonight <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D15%255F1%255F63%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## kara76

no way

salad for you then and thats it lol

im off walking rex again after work, im gona train him


----------



## ANDI68

How old is he Kara?


----------



## miriam7

anyone else joining ********.. i just reccomended ebony and kara to you andi


----------



## kara76

rex is 2 in july and omg he is spoilt and i love him loads and loads lol


----------



## popsi

Kara ... what dog is he love

Andi .. are you indisguise


----------



## popsi

Hi Friends  

Hope everyone is ok and had a good day x, i hate tuesdays as they are too long away from the next weekend  

Well i have had a pretty tough day, went to visit my friend in hospital with her newborn son, was lovely seeing her, but had to walk through antinatal on way in and out which was really tough, made harder by the fact it was where I started all my tx and 15 rounds of clomid ! so did not bring back great memories  

The baby was gorgeous though, so off to see her again tomorrow with some other friends (wanted a sneaky peek before everyone else   as we are very close friends) but all the same still bloody hard !!

Sorry for the me post, love to you all, off to make some cards now and wrap some prezzies xxxxx


----------



## kara76

aww mate that us one rough day for you, it does get easier mate well kinda! everyone needs a me post every now and then hunni and we do understand so let it all out

im off for a bath but will be back soon

have you had a good cry that will help

rex is a cross shnazer cross jack russel, he is my boy


----------



## miriam7

andrea you are brave.. i hope your freind understands how hard it must of been for you


----------



## kara76

im having an alcopop lol

vodka and cherry lol


----------



## popsi

Kara  , your gonna be the best drinker on this hen party at this rate chick !


----------



## kara76

nah im only on the weak stuff, god i so need the practice and i so know what im like and i will end up hammered and making a complete fool out of myself and then will be ill for 2 days

just hope i have the will power to behave


----------



## kara76

who is still up?

is everyone on a promise tonight or what?


----------



## miriam7

im still up as always! i just had to get my naughty cat in as there was 3 hedgeogs in my garden..how many alcopos you had kara?


----------



## kara76

not enough and luke wants to go to bed soon.......i think we might not be sleeping lol


----------



## miriam7

lol ..whens the hen night? imsure i have asked before but cant remember!


----------



## kara76

hen night is the 10th may and we are going to the nice club in swansea. first a meal in tenby then a limo to swansea

i have to keep writing as i didnt realised we were allowed to chat in one lines, our lovely mod pointed it our on the other thread. so we better take notice

so how is everyone today?

i have acupuncture at 11am and i can't really be bothered lol


----------



## kara76

spooks we are here

im ****** off with luke, men what are they like....ah well better eat dinner soon

i was planning a night of passion and now his mate is here


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Kara  

Spooks   ... i dont think we're going there hun


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks you even have plants as disguises?    Ooops is this a one liner?


----------



## popsi

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me, as just come in from visiting my friend and her newborn little boy, we had lots of cuddles and he is adorable and i WANT ONE !!

Sal -- good luck for tomorrows call love, I am sure it will be fine, I will text you  

Ness -- good luck for your ET tomorrow xx  

Kara -- I am sure luke can be persuaded !! he is a bloke after all  

Andi -- how are you love, are you nervous about tomorrow, good luck hope it goes well and you get lots of promising feedback xx  

Spooks -- I did not recognise you as a palm plant !!!! LMAO, hope your ok today too xx  

Lots of love to everyone else

Andrea xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

Good luck for tomorrow hun, I hope you get a lot of positive feedback from your questions, good luck with your next step forward, whatever that next stage will be.  I am always here for you to chat to ok.

We had a letter from St.D today confirming that we are definately on the May prep course, information evening next Wed, it is starting to get real now.

GOOD LUCK!!! I will be thinking if you. 

Lots of Hugs   

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

luke thinks with his head not his ****  .....bugger

ah well a slap might work, im being all moody lol, he did bring is chocolate even though ive been really good food wise
yep im at clinic at 11ish


----------



## miriam7

hi to all..  im attemting to go for a jog in a minute just been waiting for it to get dark enough!  good luck ness sally kara and andi for tomorrow    got told off have we! i think i better stay on this thread ..my messages are always short


----------



## Fidget

Spooks, well done you for giving it a go  it does get easier and everyone who goes in there is lovely and will chat away to you 

there is a thread here about issues with the chat room if you get any

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15792.0

There are various 'rooms' within the chat arena that can be used solely by you if you so wish, you would just need to confirm there wasnt already a booking for it.

Ladies

One liner posts are considered spam and as such will start to be removed. We as mods give our time voluntarily on top of working and running our own lives etc, to keep FF a friendly and safe enviroment for all.

If you would like I can organise a time and place to show you around the chat room and how to use it, so that you dont fill up the forum with spam.

I cant do anything until after the 25th now as I will have no internet access until then. If you would like me to do this please let me know and I will organise it for you.

Many thanks for your understanding.

Debs


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

That comment about luke made me laugh (Luke thinks with his head not his **** - Bugger)      

Good luck for clinic tomorrow

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal

Hope it goes well hun.  I know you're an old hand at all this kind of stuff.... hope Ms Evans agrees to your plan xx

Miriam - steady on now.  Have you got a torch?  I went walking earlier but took it fairly easy as my enthusiasm isn't there at the mo.

Oooh, I reckon the chat room could be a good option ladies.  Hopefully my new computer will be able to cope with it, my old one used to cough and splutter at the door then collapse!


----------



## kara76

thanks fidget for clearing that up

i know we talk a lot of crap lol, we will try and behave a little more .....no promises hehe that is a joke


----------



## kara76

i walked again earlier and gona start jogging lol with rex of course, i fine it spooky


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for all your well wishes girls and good luck to Ness, Kara and Sally for tomorrow too


----------



## kara76

good luck to you too hunni and please txt when your on your way home as i will be waiting for your news


----------



## CookieSal

Yes, please let us know how you get on.  It's going to be a busy day for our family huh?


----------



## kara76

we do kinda have a little family going on here and remember its only gona grow now and i pray we all get the goal

im off for a bath, i smell and so need to eat chocolate later lol


----------



## CookieSal

I'm not sure I get the logic of smelling and therefore needing to eat chocolate but I fully support the action!

The Harvester won't know what's hit it when all of us turn up with screaming bundles (and no i'm not talking about Rhys and Luke lol)  when each of us has our little mini me and is up to our eye balls in nappies and covered in baby sick....we can dream huh!!!!


----------



## Laura36

Aww, just picturing all the little one's.  

Kara & Andi - good luck also to you both tomorrow, hope your appts go well/to plan

I've just done jab no.3 (still loads more to go) and the frozen peas beforehand are still working a treat, can't feel a thing

I have a Galaxy Ripple to eat now before packing my stuff for tomorrow then going to bed.  DH is at the pub with his mates tonight so guess I'll be zzzz by the time he gets back

I'm not gonna be back online til Fri night but can't wait to read all the news (good I'm sure).


----------



## ebonie

laptop is playing me up ..
I went in to the lounge but it kept freezing on me 
is anyone going in the snug i will if u all do


----------



## CookieSal

I think we ought to try and go in there when we do just want to natter randomly.  Goodness I wouldn't want to plough through a lot of our chatter - it's utter rubbish LOL  Debs, you have my complete respect! 

In fairness I think it's probably a way of making sure that newbies don't get put off by thinking we're all so tight that they can't join in, which would be a real shame.  If we limit the amount of random chat on here then it might help...what do you think?


----------



## miriam7

mmm galaxy ripple..thats what i need after my 25 minute jog! all back from the chat room then.. i will have to pop in with you next time you all go!


----------



## ebonie

Yes i agree with u sal 

How are you hun i havent read any previous posts properly as i havent been in that long hugs emaxx


----------



## CookieSal

Not bad thanks - helps that I have just had a big slab of chocolate cake which was washed down with pineapple juice which I believe makes it healthy!  

With a bit of luck tomorrow will prove to be me making a fuss over nothing (as is often the case) - still by this time tomorrow I should know where I stand.

You OK?

Miriam - 25 minutes?  are you out of your mind?  I'd be having CPR if I'd done that.


----------



## miriam7

goodnight spooks ..i just went to look at the chatroom..!    i didnt jog for the whole 25 we walk first to where no-one will see us!


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies - time to log off.

Andi, Ness, Kara - good luck for tomorrow girls.  

Love to all of you, catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## popsi

Night everyone   

Kara, Ness, Andi and Sal.. good luck for tomorrow girls let us know how it goes xxxx


----------



## kara76

saline and blood flow scan all ok

omg though i was so stressed we waited ages and ages then the nurse gave me some pill to help relax the womb and told me that my con had gone off the ward ad they were trying to find her

luke was stressed big time and moody with me ...men 

well they found hun and on with the scan, she forgot about us!!!not impressed and then she put karen on the scanning machin, by this time i was way to stressed and teary to care

the blood flow was impressive and all ok then on with the saline, this was uncomfy and crampy and did make me bleed. anyway she asked what we wanted next, i said a natural fet with blast and all ok with that, so this could have been a monitoring cycle but we have opted to stick with june, so next cycle scan on day 14 and bloods on day 21 and they we have transfer the next cycle

its been a very long day 

hope everyone is well


----------



## CookieSal

Evening all

Kara - sorry you had such a pants time but glad the tests were good and that you have the green light for tx in June  

I'm OK ladies, I'm still not clear exactly what's what with my broid but it seems as if it isn't too significant and can't be taken out anyway so we might as well plough on.  So tomorrow we're going for the follicle check scan.  If we can we will try and ascertain if the broid is going to be an issue for implantation etc and I will try and put on my positive head and start thinking about this an actual cycle rather than a slightly hazy nightmare.

Jabs coming up in a short while, day 4 so I am practically a pro! LOL

How are you all this evening?

Sxxxx


----------



## popsi

Sally - glad to see that you are being more positive chick, i was really worried about you earlier  , good luck for your follie scan honey x

Kara - sorry you had a   time love, but at least its good news on the scan front xx

Andi - any news from your follow up ?  

Spooks - how are you this evening ? x

Ness - hope that ET went ok today for you  

Miriam - how are you are you out running tonight ?  

Emma - how are things with you chick ? xx

Laura - hope you had a good day x see you online tomorrow

Things ok with me, busy night tonight with invitations, so may not be around very much.. depends how it goes

Love to everyone i have missed also

And xxx


----------



## kara76

right im off to cook some curry but will be back for news

btw omg it was busy and i met a couple from near me and i told her to come here


----------



## popsi

Enjoy your curry kara

Meeting someone i know is my worse nightmare when I am there, as not many people locally know about our tx, as I find it easier that way, no questions all the time and people not knowing what to say  , but thats just me

Hope the service in the hopsital does not slip too bad, lots seem to be having a little trouble there at moment x


----------



## CookieSal

I think it's down to the likes of me who end up over-running by an hour or more    Sorry everyone! LOL


----------



## kara76

i think staff storage is an issue tbh

everyone was really lovely and i would of been fine if i was on my own but luke needed to get back to work and was getting well ****** off


----------



## popsi

Sal - I think Kara is right, same as all the medical profession, not enough staff to cope with demand, its really sad, i bet they have loads of "high flying managers" !!!!


----------



## CookieSal

I say chop out the pen pushers and give the money to fund our lovely, hard working staff....goodness knows they deserve it! 

Kara - did you find out how come Louise is back?


----------



## kara76

louise is back, she was in with me on my scans

she is so lovely


----------



## CookieSal

She did my open evening last July, I really liked her so I'm pleased she's back too.  Not that I have encountered anyone not nice, but the more the better IMO.


----------



## kara76

they were all very sorry that we had to wait so long

has anyone read the comments book and someone has corrected someone grammer!


----------



## CookieSal

Oh do me a favour!!!!  What are some people like?  

What should my follies be like tomorrow (CD7)?


----------



## kara76

i almost wrote get a life lol

i had follies today, not that they are any use lol

i would say between 10 and 15


----------



## kara76

10 - 15mm not 10 or 15 follies


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

Glad everything went well today hun, and that you got a plan to work towards, I like Louise too, she did some of my bloods a while ago, Helen was lovely too, don't think she is there now.

Andi68

Glad everything went well today hun, and that you start again mid may, were they able to answer all your questions- I bet you had quite a few     

Speak sonn

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal

You should have!!!!

Ok will wait and see how my flock are coming along!!

Where's Andi's update?  Hope all went well.


----------



## CookieSal

Just checked my phone and found a text thank goodness....my fault for leaving it on silent  

Working from home tomorrow - takes the pressure off what with the appt aswell.  Got loads to do though so won't be a tea drinking, telly watching fest!  Bah!

What plans do you have for the weekend ladies?


----------



## kara76

you have more follies yet only the lead follies bursts and releases an egg

do you girls know flog it the tv show, well paul martin is staying where i work on sat


----------



## popsi

Kara - yeah I have seen the book, me and Cat were saying last time its disgusting !! for goodness sake whats the matter with people

Andi is having a chinese and wine !! so hopefully she be on later (and not too drunk LOL  )

Sal - I dont think you should have too many follies, well not sure but when I had 5 last time they told me it was too many for IUI so i dont know LOL! with my clomid I used to have 2 or 3

Spooks - you have a few follies every month, then one takes the lead and that is the one that "pops" so to speak  

Not up to much the weekend, have to stay in on saturday as all my garden furniture is being delivered so no big plans

What about everyone else ??


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Girls,

Glad all went well Kara, another step closer for you hun

Sally, good news you can continue and good luck for your scan tomorrow

Apointment went well, I think.

I start the antagonist protocol around mid may, My 1st natural AF is due any day now and then it will be the start of the next one, scan on day 1-3 and away to go.  Had blood test today for testosterone level so I may have to take metaformin for a month before starting, have to wait and see.

Thanks for all your concerns/support girls xx


----------



## ANDI68

flog it was on there today ... lol


----------



## kara76

im off for a bath girls

will be back soon for more chat if anyone is around


----------



## ANDI68

deffo spooks  

I said to DH tonight appt went well but have to remember we still have to get some better results and there's no guarantees of that ... so keeping my feet firmly on the ground without being too much either way, if you know what I mean.  Still a hard road ahead.


----------



## popsi

Andi honey, i had metformin before for a few months for my PCOS (which is no longer there !!! ) well if it was anything like when I took it, your weight counter will shoot up love and you will get to your 17lb soon !!


----------



## ANDI68

ooooh goodie   as I haven't had a good week this week.  Is that because it makes you sick?


----------



## ANDI68

I know Spooks I would have done 3 tx back to back and it will take it's toll on my body.  It has on my mind I know that


----------



## popsi

And - yes sorry chick could not even be around the smell of food, could not go shopping as the smell of bread baking was enough !! but not everyone is like that honey xx i went on the generic form of it then "glucophage" and was right as rain x


----------



## ANDI68

I was warned at clinic


----------



## CookieSal

Honestly my moggies seem to object to me talking to you - have had one or other on my knee for the past few hours.  And now it's time for bed.

So chuffed it was a positive appt for you babes.  We need some good results now don't we!


----------



## ANDI68

i imagine the clinic does have many, they just don't come on here


----------



## CookieSal

Don't - if the crackly TV is on then I will have to put up with Karen moaning the whole time.    I thought they had given up with it and resorted to the radio.  

Thanks for sharing your scan details - got to be honest I am sharing your approach at the moment and just trying to get past the next obstacle whilst waiting for the next thing that will hold me back.....PMA needed!


----------



## miriam7

evening all i have been busy shopping today then to visit my neices for a few hours...im really pleased with everyones news.. good luck for your scan sally.. only a month to go before you start tx then andi! kara glad your tests were ok ..hope your resting ness ?


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Miriam, it all depends on the arrival of the old witch for 2 months, no doubt she'll stay away now


----------



## kara76

the witch always does it , stay calm and no stress


----------



## miriam7

when will yours fall on then kara if all goes to plan? maybee if i can do a frozen naturel cycle i will be with popsi..its nice to have company!


----------



## kara76

if all goes to plan and time, i should get the surge on say day 12 of my cycle which would be 15th june and transfer would be around 7 days later, if we get any blasts that is

got to go for day 14 scan next month which should be around 20th may and a day 21 progestrone check lol

i forgot to get amh results too


----------



## miriam7

how did you forget to get your results! lol .. surge on day 21 ..im confused?


----------



## miriam7

i thought the surge would be when you ovulate around day 14-16 ish?


----------



## kara76

ive change my typo lol

surge should happen 36/48 hours before ovulation

im checking ovulation this month and next lol


----------



## miriam7

i understand now! lol..i been trying to check mine this month but i think i must of missed it with the cheapy test i bought im gunnu have to splash out on some clearblue digitals! lol


----------



## kara76

i got some cheap ones for this cycle and might use a good one if i get a faint line lol

bed is calling night night


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam I didnt get a surge for 2 cycles after my tx failed 1st time


----------



## miriam7

o right maybee thats what happened then..


----------



## CookieSal

I'm here - not a huge amount to say really.  Mrs Evans did my scan this morning as I think Debbie wanted another set of eyes on my lining with the dodgy dark bit.  Picture quality wasn't the best so it was tricky to really make much out.  It is possible that is isn't a fibroid (although I think the consensus is swinging that way still) and whatever it is, it is fairly small at this stage (approx 1.5 cms).  The decision is to continue with this cycle (I pray to every God out there that it works) and if it is unsuccessful then I will have the saline scan thing like Kara did the other day next month as that is easier to see on the screen apparently.  Whilst I am not over the moon about all this coming up and biting me on the bum, it does seem to be a sensible approach and I am grateful to the staff for what they are doing.

Follicle wise - I currently have 8 - 4 on each side.  There are 3 leaders - 15mm, 13mm and 12mm.  Based on this, Mrs Evans thinks I should be ready by Monday so I am going back for a scan at 12 midday with a view to basting on Wed.  Please keep everything crossed for me ladies, I think we're on a rocky road here.  Karen is (as ever) far more optomistic than me - I just feel like someone has pulled a rug out from beneath my feet.


----------



## kara76

sal hunni

im so sorry its not all going to plan but try and stay postive, you have good size follies sweetie


----------



## ANDI68

What is basting Sal, insemination?  Sorry to sound dull

Sadly, as Mrs Evans said yesterday, you only know about certain things when you go through tx and it highlights them.  You have had your fair share of setbacks hun but please try and keep your PMA and believe this can work


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies! keep your chin up sal you could be on your two week wait this time next week


----------



## CookieSal

Andi - sorry basting = insemination.  Karen hates me calling it basting and keeps saying "You're not a bloody turkey"  Ah well!

Girls, am trying to stay positive, I am sure it must be possible to get pg even if this blob is a broid.  I guess you only hear of the ones who can't conceive and end up here, are found to have broids and have to have them out.  I bet there are dozens of women out there who pop out a baby with a broid trundling along behind.

Karen is a bit cross with me tonight bc I got upset but we've had a talk and I think she understands.....although she did say I was being completely ridiculous by thinking I was ******* Mr G off by being such a nuisance.... perhaps she has a point!  

BTW TV wasn't on this morning - there was a CD playing some rather depressing tunes.... I might have to get them something a bit more upbeat as my parting gift when I am discharged with bun in oven!  

Jab time, love to you all xxx


----------



## kara76

aww mate

i have a mate who got pregnant with a broid.

how are the jabs going?


----------



## CookieSal

Pretty good actually - I've got the hang of them now.  Just as well Karen was on the ball this morning to remember we needed more puregon pen needles....I was in too much of a flap by then.


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls sorry i havent been on here wow so much to catch up on and it all seems promising!!
Sal hun stay postive    
I have been trying to do personals but omg there is so much to reply to i need to write them all down lol
just wanted to send you all big          And keep up the pma hugs emma xxxx


----------



## Laura36

phew, have just about managed to catch up on all the news.

Ness - great news hun, take it easy & lots of PMA for your 2WW
Sal - sounds like it's promising that you can proceed with treatment, and you seem more upbeat about it which is good. Glad the jabs are going ok.  I feel like a pro now too (5 done!).
Kara - well done on your good test results, won't be long now before you're tx starts
Andi - great news about you starting tx again soon

I hope I haven't missed anyone out??  Loads of luck and    to you all.

I've just got back from a conference with work.  Was really dull!  I managed to find a cold can of coke in the mini bar to chill my tum before the jab though!  And I sneaked off to my room at 9.30pm to get some R&R time.  Bad news is that I ate loads of crap!  Chocs/biscuits/desserts etc.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

xx


----------



## popsi

Hiya Girls

Where is everyone tonight, here i am having a few bevvies by myself and I come on here for some company and you have all deserted FF!

Sal - I agree with Karen I am sorry, I told you yesterday and today that you are never a nuisance to them, its their job and you are paying lots of money and their wages ! and besides that I would like to think that they prefer us ringing them than stressing and making ourselves ill honey   (pity i could not take my own advice sometimes  ) x

Ebonie - how are you hun, hope that your ok .. and your little boy is good too   (and your DH but i cant think of him without smiling LMAO!)

Kara - are you ok, where is my drinking partner when i need her LOL !! are you working i wonder ??

Andrea - hope you enjoyed your bath love, and are feeling ok .. was good to chat earlier

Miriam - hope your ok, your quiet tonight   would be good to be cycle buddies next time .. then 9 month buddies thereafter hey  

Spooks - hope that you enjoy your nice time with DH, we will miss you on Ff but i am sure you will manage to get on sometime  

Laura - when is your next scan ? chocs etc are good for you  

Anyone heard from monkeymind, hope she is ok

Love to everyone else

And xx


----------



## ebonie

I was thinking that earlier popsi i thought i smell or something   getting paranoid lol


----------



## popsi

nah em ! your ok i am here too now LOL ! its very quiet though, how are you ?


----------



## kara76

im here hun

trying to get luke to drive to the shop for chocolate

just put on johnson build up tan


----------



## miriam7

hi popsi..im still here been watching benidorm and having my tea im really jealous tonight as my 2 brothers have gone to vegas to watch the fight tomorrow..they keep phoning with updates of what there doing! lol..im thinking we could be cycle buddies as appoinments not till 13th may af is at the begining of the month so maybee looking at july..also i can squeeze in a cheapy quick holiday beforehand!


----------



## miriam7

how are u kara? what a meanie luke is..lol  im always sending jeff up the shop ! johnsons tan aint to bad it doesnt streak..


----------



## ebonie

Well popsi u must have brought everyone in they didnt want to talk to me  
Miriam i bet u are jealous lol remember dont get to drunk tomorrow night either wise u will miss the  fight lol


----------



## kara76

i would so love a hol, we haven;t had one since our honeymoon which was 4 years ago in august but i am going away next friday drifting


----------



## popsi

well i am hoping for july for EC too probably end of the month the way things are looking, but hopefully will have better idea after next appointment  , bet your loving your brothers right now lol !!! typical hey, well i hope they dont keep on ringing you all night long  , a holiday will do you good hun i am sure, we not having one this year as all money for tx and things for the house and garden (which i do love .. the house and garden i mean not the tx lol) what you up to the weekend then


----------



## kara76

miriam7 said:


> how are u kara? what a meanie luke is..lol im always sending jeff up the shop ! johnsons tan aint to bad it doesnt streak..


yeah is very mean the shop is only 15 miles away lol maybe some sexual favors later lol, ive used the tan stuff twce today and so far so good lol

do i use it everyday now?


----------



## popsi

kara - threaten to withdraw sexual favors .. i always find that is a good way of getting around them.. no chocolate for you no   for luke LOL


----------



## miriam7

orrr ebonie i was eating my tea!   if i do go away it will be a cheapy holiday thats what i did last year about 150 quid each to spain! all i want is a nice tan and to laze about on the beach/pool plus i will only go away for 5 nights i wont leave my poor cats for longer!   kara yeh put the tan on again tomorrow till u get the colour u want then re-apply when your fading.. ive over done the sunbed this week im peeling!


----------



## ebonie

lol
tell him what u will do with the  choc kara lol
A nice relaxing one miriam i dont blame u hun sounds lovely ohh i dont blame u not leaving ur cats for longer !!!
Popsi ohh ur on ur lonesome are you


----------



## popsi

Em .. yep by myself tonight, DH is nights to will be home at 3am ! and has to be up at 7.00am as we having our new garden furniture delivered LOL ! so that will be nice he he he !!!


----------



## kara76

15miles is to the 24 garage

i think i should just go to bed and forget choc


----------



## popsi

kara -- your giving in way to easily there    LOL


----------



## miriam7

hubby will be a happy chappy tomorrow then after no sleep! send him kara lol


----------



## kara76

popsi said:


> kara -- your giving in way to easily there   LOL


i always do lol

canlt be arsed now either


----------



## ebonie

well if i can get him to bring me and pick me up i will be lol ill have to do some sexual favours like u kara lol 
you  need the weather now popsi to enjoy ur funiture lol 
15 miles is a long way to go to the shop lol


----------



## kara76

i think i should have some sexual favours after no choc


----------



## popsi

Em - ah well it will look nice even if we dont get to sit on it LOL !! 

Kara - think how good and healthy you will feel tomorrow.. no chocolate and plenty of exersise LOL !1


----------



## kara76

but but but i need chocolate lol


----------



## ebonie

Ye kara i totally agree u need something to compensate for the chocy lol


----------



## ebonie

miriam u still here hun


----------



## kara76

umm  i can think of a few things lol, god girls we are doing one liners again

fidget sorry for the spam, we are naughtie and it wasn't me


----------



## ebonie

lol no it wasnt me either


----------



## kara76

it was ebonie

she is trouble with a capital T lol

maybe i will go to bed soon

i have work tomorrow boo boo


----------



## popsi

or me   

or me   

or me


----------



## ebonie

Mwa me perfect


----------



## kara76

right girls

night of passion calls lol.............maybe..........doubtful................ummmm sleep

now behave while im gone


----------



## popsi

i off to bed too.. night all x


----------



## ebonie

Good night girls   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

good night girls


----------



## Moth

Hi girls, not sure if you will have all gone to bed by the time i post this! - This is my first post so not sure if it'll end up where it's supposed to or whether it should even be posted in this thread. I am about to have my first consultation at IVF Wales and wondered how you've found the staff etc. and what your experience has been like during your time attending the clinic. I'm self funding and am not sure whether to go ahead with my appointment there or try Swansea or Bristol. I have phoned there a few times and was given slightly different info each time, so felt a bit put off by this, plus they seem to be quite short staffed. Any thoughts? Cheers Moth


----------



## kara76

hiya moth

ive had all my tx at ivf wales and they are great, as far as i know the staff storage is being sorted

also the labs are brand new and they now verified embryos if your lucky enough the get frozen embryos and this is more successful than normal methods

i wish you all the best.


----------



## Moth

Cheers Kara.  I must add that i've been snooping on this site for a few weeks now, and it seems to me they should offer you a job at IVF Wales! I've found so much info on this site- you seem to post most of the answers! x


----------



## miriam7

welcome moth   i have no complaints even tho my treatment hasnt worked..all the nurses are lovely ..best of luck for your tx..and you are most welcome to join us on this board


----------



## Moth

Cheers Miriam, sorry to hear your tx hasn't worked. I think i've confused myself by doing too much research.  Someone in the chat room just said they'd been to LWC (Cardiff/London i think) and just got a BFP today. I guess because i am having to pay and the decision is mine it makes it awkward for me as if it doesn't work, i'll think maybe i should've gone to LWC - i can never make my mind up about anything!  x


----------



## miriam7

dont worry hun i know what you mean tx is so expensive you just want the best treatment for your money i dont blame you..if it helps my freind has had 2 fresh ivfs at cardiff and then went to bristol for her 3rd go it failed there too even tho (i think ) the success rates are higher..im begining to think its just luck we all need!


----------



## Moth

Yeah, i think lady luck has a lot to do with it - i think that whilst you're waiting for things to begin, you end up going over and over everything in your mind, constantly questioning yourself. Anyway, at 41 i'm pretty much past my 'sell-by-date'! so am trying not to think too much about things until i've had my consultation - depending on results of tests,we're not sure yet if we're even able to go down the ivf route, so we'll have to wait and see what they say.  x


----------



## popsi

Moth, hello and welcome

I think cardiff are great, I know they are a bit short staffed and you have to wait a while when you get there to be seen, but the service is great all round and because its a NHS hospital you get treated like a patient and not like its a business agreement, we all have our days when i think "shall I move to Swansea etc" but i think in this emotional rollercoster of ivf we all have moments when we wonder "what if"!

Good luck with your appointment, and your in the right place, where are you from moth ?

Morning everyone else, well I have been up since 7am as they rang yesterday and said garden furniture will be delivered before 8.30am.. and the company have just rung and said they will now be before 1pm due to a road accident and diversion !! i am sorry for the people in the accident but annoyed as i was enjoying my sleep   , cant do anything now this morning as cant make a noise as DH in bed, after nights and cant go out as waiting for deliver, not a happy bunny !

And x


----------



## ANDI68

Good morning girls,

I was around last night ladies but fell asleep with my laptop on my lap.  I told you all I'd deprived myself the night before with all my head spinning stuff.  

Welcome Moth, I hope you get to feel at home here.  Like everyone has said, IVF Wales staff are fab and we have all had our days when we've griped and thought of changing Clinics.  We all have our stories of frustration and sadly this process doesn't run as smooth as we'd like.  I know there are a few more new nurses there now as I've been to the Clinic this week and I believe Louise is back, who I saw on Thursday and was most impressed with.  I had to call there yesterday and the phone was answered after 3-4 attempts which I must say has been better than the past few times I've tried.  And I cannot speak highly enough of Grace and Lyndon, they really do care about people.

I wish I'd known about FF when I first started,  I remember my first appointment .... clueless.  You find out a lot more on here than in the Clinic and I've always said there should be more info on things there if it's just the DO's and DON'Ts of tx because on your first time you're paranoid about every little thing.  

We're meeting up on the 1st May if you want to come along and relieve some of the stress of all this, we had a real laugh last time.

Good Luck Moth, when is your appointment? 

Girls, I think the old witch may make an appearance today, been having cramps all morning.

My Mam cam around yesterday and brought me some orange roses, bless her.  Whenever she makes a gesture like that it's always orange flowers.

Hope you're not working toooo hard Nurse Kara, I'd hate to work weekends.  Hope you're sexually satisfied today hun  

I'm glad you're looking forward to the meet up Ebonie, hope you can get a lift and let your hair down.

Sally, what do you have planned this weekend? Hope you're in a better frame of mind today hun.

You must be looking forward to your delivery And, shame you have to wait around.  It was good to chat last night, god I could have been there all night ... I like to talk    

Miriam, ouch!! How do you peel when you're well tanned?

Spooks, hope you get chance to get back on here this weekend, you must be chomping at the bit!  

Cat, how are doing, when is your follow up?  Have you got a plan?

Monkeymind, hope you're feeling better hun? your scan will soon be here.

Ness, how's our resident PUPO girl?  

Nikki, hope you can make the meet up, it'll be good to see you again.

Crazybabe, a big week next week for your hun, good luck.

Scouse, it'd be good to chat again hun, come and test the water sometime    Hope things are going well with you.

Hi to anyone I've missed

Nearly forgot, I've booked back in to start acupuncture again next week ... hope it's gonna help!


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

i had a lovely sleep hehe opps 

i would so live a job at an ivf clinic, put a word in for me lol

andi falling asleep with your laptop on your lap you must have needed it hun

ive looked into changing clinic but IVF wales are doing all they can for us and listen to what we wana do and that to me is what i want now.

im in work all day so hope you girls are gona chat with me


----------



## popsi

Kara honey, what do you do for work, how are you online ?


----------



## ANDI68

I agree with you Kara, at the moment for us we're kind of doing what we want to do but that could be because there's no other way to go at the moment, but they do listen.  At this stage for me I think trusting another clinic all over again is gonna add to the stress of my tx.

We all need that massive sprinkle of luck and baby dust and in my case a flipping miracle.  Lyndon once told me 'mother nature is a very tough opponent'


----------



## kara76

lyndon is the bomb i have to say, he advised us not to go for blast last cycle and i trusted him 100% and with the fet he also advised against yet because we know the risks we are going for it, he said we could get 3,2,1 or none no one knows

im a hotel receptionist and boss is away too lol


----------



## ANDI68

Kara you will always wonder, so I guess you would rather take that risk.

Would you rather take the risk with frosties than fresh?  Or would you still like to take fresh to blasts, if you have to cycle again?


----------



## kara76

the risk is alot smaller with fet, well thats my feeling and if lyndon advised against again in a fresh cycle i would probably go with what he said

my big picture plan is

fet with blast, if no transfer or fail- fresh asap-if that fails-fet again with blast if we got frozen-if that failed fresh lol

not sure luke would agree lol


----------



## kara76

im bleeding well spotting, this must be down to the scan

no ovulation yet but need to test later


----------



## ANDI68

Just as well you didn't opt to start this cycle Kara, looks like it did affect your lining


----------



## kara76

deffo effect it, its new red blood too


----------



## ANDI68

Hope it stops for you.  What you don't need is for your body to work against you


----------



## miriam7

evening all.. still online then kara! lol whats everyone doing this evening? im attempting to go out for a drink as i have had 2 weeks to recover from the last outing!  just hope i can stay awake for the boxing dont think its on till 4 tho


----------



## popsi

Miriam, did your brothers say it was on at 4am ? .. DH is thinking of booking it


----------



## miriam7

yes about 4.. it starts before but you never know how long the fights before are going to last..so could be earlier or later!


----------



## popsi

okey dokey , thank you, we are not having it now, he going to listen to it on the radio if he is awake ! i dont like it, i hate anything violent ( i know its a game!! but still dont like it LOL) i am a softie ! dont even like fighting on eastenders


----------



## miriam7

i know what you mean ..i do get really nervous for them but watch it anyway! did your garden furniture arrive after ..i bet you havent got the weather for it now..its been raining here?


----------



## popsi

yep came about 11am !!   after i was up at 7am on a weekend day !! .. i know weather is not good, but bought it now on special offer and saved £100 ! so was worth it .. hopefully use it soon and during my month off in the summer time for tx  .. hope your ok, what you up to this weekend


----------



## kara76

im still here and still in work which is really ******* me off now


----------



## popsi

Kara - what time do you finish


----------



## kara76

i usually leave at 7pm but im paid til 8pm so could be 8pm tonight

waiting for mr flog it to arrive lol


----------



## popsi

LOL ! where is the hotel then, and why is he not there yet !! does he know the time LOL


----------



## kara76

www.penally-abbey.com

thats it

/links


----------



## miriam7

im off out soon  for a good old ..no doubt i will be hungover tomorrow night! hows sally today anyone spoke to her?


----------



## CookieSal

I'm here!  Just got in from the rugby and quickly did my jabs.  Struggling a bit and   quite a lot but I think that's in part due to the hormones I am pumping into me.  (hope so anyway as otherwise I'm just going   ) Karen is frustrated as she is glass half full and I am the opposite.  

How are you all this evening?


----------



## miriam7

it prob is the hormones going haywire hunny dont worry ..you have been waiting months to get to this stage so try and be positive ..i think you are going to bring a nice bfp to these posts!


----------



## CookieSal

Well I'm not ready to lie down and give up yet.  If it IS a broid and it proves problematic then I'll just have to have whatever tx is available to get rid of it.  Let's just hope my little embies choose a different area of my uterus to snuggle in.  I'm trying to feel positive but the doubts keep creeping in.... keep telling myself that the majority of women out there probably don't have perfect wombs and still manage to conceive.  Obviously IVF Wales want to create the perfect environment..... mine just isn't


----------



## miriam7

im sure if they thought the broid was going to be a problem they would of stopped the treatment..im off out now for a few drinks! will chat tommorow..take care and STOP worrying!


----------



## CookieSal

Have a lovely evening babe x  Enjoy!


----------



## popsi

Kara - looks really lovely   could do with a few nights there now !! 

Sal - now stop this negative thinking young lady, I have a broid they say, and the told me that the majority of women have them, but are not "lucky!" enough to have a dildo cam like us tx ladies   and have no idea ! hope you enjoyed the rugby honey xx and miriam is right they would have cancelled your tx if there was a problem.

Miriam - have a great night out xx I have just cracked open a nice cool bottle of wine now  

Andi  - how are you today hun ?

Spooks - hope you have had a nice day with DH xx


----------



## CookieSal

Wine sounds good but I'd better stick with water - have already had my 2 litres for today so any more will be a bonus.  

What have you been up to chick?  Has your ME settled a bit or are you still struggling?

Alfie scored a try tonight - that put a smile on my face!


----------



## ANDI68

Are you having a month off in the Summer And?

Sally, where's your diary hun, thought you were starting one?


----------



## CookieSal

Can't bring myself too - I feel too uncertain as to whether I am going to get passed each milestone.    

If I get past insem then I will do a 2WW diary.


----------



## ANDI68

ANDI68 said:


> _"Reality is the mirror of your thoughts. Choose well what you put in front of the mirror"_


Sal the hormones are gonna make you feel  you've read my diary ... remember 

Think you should start listening to Karen as your mind has to be worry free and positive to give those embies the best chance


----------



## CookieSal

I really am trying, think this week has just come as a massive shock and I feel in need of answers and reassurance which at the moment nobody can give me.  I am doing as many good things as I can - drinking lots of water, pineapple juice, eating brazil nuts, high protein diet etc and even attempting to relax courtesy of Paul McKenna.

I am still working on the PMA!!!    

How are you doing chick?


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Sally I know it must be so terribly hard for you hun and yes a shock when you thought you were out of the woods so to speak after waiting for your op for so long.  You just have to think that they wouldn't have started you or let you continue if there was a chance of you being at risk hun and people do get pregnant with fibroids as And said many women don't even know but as we have the privilege of the dildo cam, we can sometimes know too flipping much.  Please try and focus on the now and deal with that broid as and when you have to.

Will you be trying to get more answers Monday, what is your plan to get more reassurance, can you get to see Mr G at all?  I hope you get some answers as you need to be in a better mindset for your wait as it is hard enough without extra concerns.

I would love to read your diary, mabye you'd feel a little better getting your feelings down and out.

I'm fine, just thinking of heaps of questions about my cycle, still making me a litle


----------



## popsi

Sally - would be good for you to do a diary honey xx, and yes still struggling a bit with my M.E. want to do so many things in the house, but just not got the energy and all of me a little sore with it xx

Andi - yes having a month off for tx at least, a few weeks unpaid in July for treament etc, then have 2 weeks annual leave booked for 4th August .. as this is my annual leave every year, so will be off for a while, had a month off last time too coz christmas came at the end of tx xxx

keeping it short tonight as fingers not connecting with brain too good lol must be the wine


----------



## ANDI68

Do you have to take your leave at a set time And?  Sorry you're struggling hun

And .... especially for you     xxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Don't think we will find out any more now until after this cycle - if it doesn't work then the investigations will begin.  I was talking to Karen about it today and wondering if my best bet would be to ask for a hysteroscopy if we are still struggling for a diagnosis.  I have no idea if I will get to see Mr G again, it's all a mystery at the mo.  I am trying to focus on this cycle but if it doesn't work then at least I will know what the next plan of action is.  Tummy feels really bloated this evening - must be those follies growing like crazy.

Andi - Questions are good babe - for the most part information is power although sometimes I think I would be better off with blissful ignorance.  Get posting them on Peer Support - there's a wealth of info over there.  (not to mention our own living breathing fertility encyclopedia.)

Ands - you take it easy hun, don't be overdoing things. x


----------



## ANDI68

In that case Sally you have to focus on the job in hand, you cannot change this situation but know you've done the best to welcome yours and Karen's embies  

Do you take a trigger with IUI?  What happens next?


----------



## CookieSal

Scan on Monday as Janet thinks my follies will be ripe by then.  I think I'll be told to do trigger that night with insemination on Wednesday.  That's my understanding anyway.  I believe I also have to get a HPT as they like you to do one 16 days post insem irrespective of the arrival of AF in case of an ectopic.  I think that means I would test around 09 May.


----------



## ANDI68

Are you taking the two weeks or so off work ?


----------



## CookieSal

No, I'll take the day of insem off but other than that I plan to continue as normal but obviously making sure I don't overdo it.  I think I am due to go to London the day after insem and to be honest that's probably an ideal thing to do as I am only attending a meeting so it will be completely non-stressful.  Bit gutted as my reflexologist is on holiday next week and I was hoping to sandwich my insem with treatments from her.


----------



## Moth

Hi Andi and CookieSal - sorry to interrupt your conversation - I just wanted to thank all of you for your welcomes and kind replies to my post asking about IVF Wales.  I feel much better about it now and as it's the nearest clinic to where i live, i know it'll make things easier (if we actually get to start tx).

CookieSal, i know we haven't spoken but i just wanted to send my best wishes to you and say good luck with your tx.  x

Andi, i live near Abergavenny - thanks for the invite to your next meeting - i would've loved to have come and i was supposed to be off work that day, as that was when my appointment was due, but now it's been postponed! I'll have to try and meet up with you all at your next meeting.

Thanks again everyone -


----------



## popsi

And - yes i take my leave at that time, because its DH holidays so always have that leave

Sal - dont worry about insemination, its fine, i was great after it, did not even know it had happend after an hour or so 

Night all xxx


----------



## Ness30

Sal-try to think positive I know it's the hardest thing when your on the mind bending hormones but just keep remebering it's the hommones making you feel crap*y and keep the end goal at the forefront of your mind I know it's so difficult though when you've got the drugs messing with your mind but not long to go now-you'll get there! x


----------



## ANDI68

Sal if it's the same feeling as IVF I felt wonderful and positive after it knowing I had a chance and an embie on board    I hope this is a turning point for you

Hi Moth,  sorry you can't make the meet, I hope you come back and chat to us.  When is your appt now?  

Ness, hope you're okay hunni?

Night And x


----------



## Moth

Hi Andi - appt is now 8 May. Not sure why they changed it though. x


----------



## ANDI68

At least it's not too far away Moth.  Do you have any idea what treatment you will be having, did you get referred from GP/local hosp?


----------



## Moth

Had a lap in Jan - blocked tubes, so gynae suggested referring us to cardiff. Have already had day 3 and day 21 bloods tested and partner had his test (all at local hospital)but it's been a nightmare trying to get G.P to comment on results - they seem to know very little! I managed to find out my fsh was 6.8 but not even sure if we are able to go ahead with any tx yet as i don't really know the outcome of the tests. Am now waiting for GP's admin to go through my gynae info and write a letter so that i can at least take some info with me to the appt. I suspect if all o.k., it will be ivf or pending s/a results possibly icsi.

What actually happens at the first appt - this may be a dumb question but  if told it's o.k. to proceed -how do you know when tx will start? will they sort this out at the first appt? Do i have to go to an open evening before starting tx?   Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## popsi

Moth, dont worry about the questions, we are all like this on our first time, I wish I had known about FF then!

When I had my first NHS appoinment it was in March 2007 (after being on the waiting list for 6 months) we just saw the consultant talked over our histories etc had to have photos taken before hand, filled in lots of forms and that was pretty much it, told to go away and wait for open evening appointment, we were really guttted as we thought that the tx would have started straight away !! 

We then had our call to go for open evening the end of september, and once this comes its all systems go, we had to call the next day for an appointment which we had in a week, and we had blood tests and a tx schedule etc, and then we had ICSI in november. 

DOnt know if its still like this, or if your self funding, which will be a lot quicker but we were using our NHS go first.

Hope everyone else is ok, i am tired as DH was up screaming at the radio from 3am until 4.30am this morning watching the fight !!!!   so he tucked up in bed now, i not happy bunny LOL !!

And xx


----------



## kara76

morning girls

sal hugs sweetie, i would have a chat with them tomorrow

moth my first appointment was so very long ago

how is everyone today?

im gona call the clinic tomorrow and try and get the day 21 progestrone test done this month as there is a chance i won't be able to get to clinic next month and also if af is 5 days late i will go next cycle as this will fall after the wedding lol


----------



## ANDI68

Get back to bed with him And  

Hi Moth, we had the 1st appt in March 2007 and DH had to book a SA test for that week and had a blood test that day for some genetic testing, that took abut 6 wks to come back so we went back in May for the results.  They didn't run any tests on me until our TIC appointment.  We started the journey on NHS but changed to private because they kept moving the goalposts with start dates as I was in some kind of query with the WAG.  So we decided to pay and had our open evening 2 weeks later in July.  Bought all the drugs ready to go and the day after we were at Clinic and paid for the all this and enquired again they said our NHS go will be coming around in October time but we decided to continue as we'd been told a similar thing before and needed to take some control of it and we couldn't get a refund. Started treatment in August and then that got cancelled (another story)  By the time I got over the cancellation I had to wait 'til October as I'd made myself ill, so we continued our treatment on NHS and thankfully got our drugs free the second time.

You can call to make your TIC appointment the day after the Open Evening then your tx schedule and away to go.

Phew that was long winded ... as I said before we all have our own stories but please don't be put off as I didn't have the information or knowledge of what happens and wish I'd known about FF then.  I had no idea what was ahead of me but there's plenty of people that can help here.

I understand if you're self funding it can take 6 weeks to start treatment.

I think there's a thread where there's recommended questions for first appointments.  Anyone know where it is?

Kara, how are you today hun, tired?

Started my AF over night .... it may bring forward my EC a week now


----------



## kara76

moth this thread might help

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95100.0

andi was af due?
can you do ec a week earlier?


----------



## CookieSal

Chatty chatty chatty ladies.... 

Hi Moth, sorry I missed you before.  Good luck with your appt on 8 May and thanks for your good wishes.

Ands - get back to bed hun, or better still start sorting out the saucepan cupboard really loudly - or send Popsi up to daddy.  The man should learn the error of his ways.

Andi - I am going to go with your mindset and once insem is done try and do as much positive visualisation as I can and try and believe it is working.  

Ness - thanks hun, how are you doing?  Hope you're feeling nice and    When is test date? 

Kara - Karen is coming with me tomorrow again and I can prime her to remember the things I want to ask (as I forget my own name once I get there let alone anything else).  If we see Debbie then maybe she can give us an idea.  I will also be interested to see if she gets a clearer pic of things tomorrow.

Sxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Nurse/Mod Kara, thanks  

Yes AF was due but unsure when it would come because I was 35 days last time, I'm 31 today so it's probably gonna bring it forward a week if next one is on time.  I'm booked in for 9 June but I'll call and ask them to pencil me in for both weeks.

It's no problem for me to do it ealier just need to make sure I'm booked in.

I've got a lot on in June though Mam & Dad's surprise wedding anniversary party and DH's 40th Birthday.  One of those dates it will clash with, I either wait another month or just go for it and I don't want to delay things ... is that selfish? 

Good to hear of your positive plan Sally, hope all goes okay tomorrow hun


----------



## kara76

sal write the questions down

andi not at all selfish, im thinking of going end on next month and sod the wedding lol this really depends on af and of course i need to sort this blood test for this month


----------



## ANDI68

What about your tan hun?


----------



## kara76

tan is good, didn;t use any last night

i might even flip a coin about which month hehe


----------



## ANDI68

I meant the tan for the wedding if you go earlier?


----------



## CookieSal

Flip a coin!!!  Yeah, that would be about right, sometimes it seems that the whole process is as fickle as that so why not??


----------



## kara76

i will carry on with the johnsons stuff. 

if i was a week late it would be prefect hehe, andi did you check for ovulation this month?

just wondering if i will be able to pin point af from that, i should be able to

lyndon said tan and hair colour would be fine, im having foils so that wouldn't worry me the thing that does it if it fell on the wedding day, of course it would be out of the question then lol.

time is flying so i will probably wait! lol....


----------



## popsi

Andi - you do what you feel is right honey x 

Kara - no maybe ec on wedding day not such a good idea LOL !! hope your timing works for you

Sal - glad Karen is going with you tomorrow, I am the same the moment I walk in there my head turns to cotton wool and I forget everything !!   i have to write it all down, but then even forget to ask that LOL

Well I have been really busy cleaning windows and polishing etc, now ironing, DH is not up and I have sent him food shopping LOL !! oh he just loves that  

Have a good sunday everyone, I am kind of glad that I by doing the trial I did not have a choice in my dates etc, all set in stone, or I would not be able to decide either


----------



## CookieSal

Ok ladies, I was starting to feel more positive and walked into the lounge, Karen picked me up and swung me so my leg cracked into the side of our footstool and now I have a hole in my shin and am in serious pain.  If anyone has any spare crutches, send them my way.  Someone up there must really hate me!!!!


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Sally   bless you

Kara, I didn't test last month as I freaked out last time when I wasn't ovulating.  I will test this cycle though but I'm kind of hoping ovulation stays delayed for a bit then I won't have to worry about ovulating early but by the time I start it will be back to normal if last cycle is anything to go by.

I guess Af comes approx 14 days after ovulation Kara, is that right anyone?

And, hope you're up to the cleaning today


----------



## popsi

Andi- yes I am ok, I know i should take it easy with my M.E. but I WILL NOT let it beat me   and fight against it all the time, which my doctor says is good, as some people just lie in bed all day and do nothing !!! my god thats definately not me !! i will get there   someday .. .wish i could be so positive about my ICSI !!

Sal - aww hun xx what are you like !! i know your in pain but I am sorry it did make me chuckle a little as thats the kind of thing that would happen to me !! bet Karen feels terrible now, have you got some nasty chores that need doing LOL !! .

Well the sun is shining now, I have just looked at my new garden furniture and I have to say it is FAB   so cant wait for the weather to change now ! i have just sent DH to wash the car as its really dirty so him and pops are having fun with the hose pipe as i type, then going to my mums for a lovely roast lunch then we are off over brecon for a nice drive in the car


----------



## kara76

i always thought 14 - 16 days post ovulation

popsi get out in the sun hunni not you have posh new stuff

sal no ones hates you mate just poo poo luck lol, i use to think like too pmsl

wonder where miriam is...hurting i hope the drunken one


----------



## CookieSal

Now sat with frozen peas on my leg to try and stop the egg-like bump which is now where my shin used to be    Oh and Karen says to tell you she doesn't feel remotely terrible!  

Ands - tell me more about your garden furniture.  We are due to get ours very soon - Karen's grandad wanted to buy it for us as a house warming before he died and her mum is determined that we still should so we have a decent amount to spend on it.  We've seen a set we like in B&Q but we're still open to other suggestions and recommendations.

MIRIAM - HOW'S YOUR HEAD?  

Andi - your cycle is longer this month isn't it?  Which means you ov'd later as they say the second half of your cycle is always the same.


----------



## ANDI68

I don't even know if I did ovulate Sally 'cos I didn't this time last tx cycle, I didn't test it.  It is late for me as I'm normally 26-28 days.  As you know with the Prostap it takes ages to get back on track.

Hope you're egg has gone down now


----------



## CookieSal

Hmm, tricky one.  Yet more waiting and wondering  

My leg doesn't look too bad at the mo, waiting for the bruise to come out, should be fairly sizeable!!!

We're having roast dinner tonight - yum yum, can't wait!  

Miriam - you're very quiet little one!  Did we have a fun night?


----------



## ANDI68

What does a veggie roast dinner consist of Sally?  I know Karen does a mean one, you've said before


----------



## miriam7

well i have a night off from ff and it takes me ages to catch up on here! i have survived the night ..i did have blurred vision watching the boxing tho i had to cover one eye so i could see ! ..im not too bad today tho..hows your shin sal..ouch!


----------



## kara76

luke is cooking lamb chops pot and veg withmint jelly yum yum

hoping to leave work in half and houe ish

i can't belive what i did today, i thought ivf was 200 cheaper than what it is.....blonde moment or what, very important when im planning cycle number 6 7 and 8 lol

so **** head what were you drinking?


----------



## miriam7

i think it was a case of what didnt i drink!  red bull and vodka..cranberry sambucas and beer no wonder i couldnt see properly lol


----------



## kara76

i remember the good old days when i could drink like that

no i would just be sick


----------



## CookieSal

Andi - quorn family roast, roast potatoes, yorkshire pud, broccoli, carrots, roast parsnips, veggie stock cube for gravy and mint sauce.

Miriam - LOL at you watching the boxing one-eyed  

Kara - what are you like planning that far ahead.... who's to say the next one won't work!!!


----------



## kara76

last cycle i didn't plan ahead and was so postive, just ask andi and i had no money nothing and i was gutted when i started to spot

i need to plan, always thought the first one would work and it kinda did

right night all im off home soon

be good, well no never be good lol


----------



## CookieSal

Fair enough - back up plan! (for emergency use only)


----------



## miriam7

kara always has a plan! i would kill for a cooked dinner vegie or normal!


----------



## CookieSal

Is DH not a dab hand in the kitchen?


----------



## miriam7

lol no he is definetley not! what times your scan tomorrow?


----------



## CookieSal

12 midday so am going to work for a few hours in the morning, will pick Karen up from her work around 11:30 and then plan to work from home in the afternoon.  Hope we won't have to hang around too long tomorrow...I get all stressed when I am waiting there.


----------



## kara76

boo anyone around?


----------



## CookieSal

I've been here on my lonesome but I'm gonna head off in a minute - need my beauty sleep!!  

Had a nice evening?


----------



## miriam7

best of luck for the morning sally i hope your scan goes well and they put your mind at rest!


----------



## kara76

good luck sal

hope it all goes well and please txt me


----------



## Moth

thanks everyone for your posts, the info is really helpful - you have such good memories! My memory is awful - I can't remember what happened yesterday,let alone last year! those questions are great, so thanks for the link Kara. Hope no-one has an appt on the same day - i could be in there a while (have to get my £150 pounds worth! Hope i don't have to wait too long for the open evening though as time is no longer on my side - 42 this year! My eggs are no spring chickens - more like old hens! lol.(Where have the last 20 years gone! Guess i was too busy enjoying myself!!)

Hope your shin is less painful Sal! I'm sure the peas helped a lot! There's a lot to be said for frozen veg - pierced my ear once with two frozen carrots   was pretty young at the time and only managed half a job! Wishing you lots of good luck for tomorrow.

I hope everyone's had a good weekend - i have had af from hell as usual but should be used to it by now! Off to watch desperate housewives and brothers and sisters.

Cheers again for all the info. x


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks girls, will catch up with you tomorrow.  Have a good evening x


----------



## Moth

Just read my post again and would like to add, i didn't actually 'pierce' my ear with the actual carrot! lol. They were sliced carrots and used them instead of ice cubes.


----------



## miriam7

lol i pierced mine too 3 times my mum went mental! desperate housewives thats what im watching even tho its pretty rubbish!what you up to kara..are you winding down with a drink tonight after being in work?


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls!!!
How are you all this evening ?
Hello moth welcome to the mad house lol


----------



## miriam7

im coming round a bit now..ive just had a mcdonalds! im bloody knackered tho..


----------



## ebonie

lol i bet u are miriam lol food will make u feel better !!


----------



## Moth

thanks ebonie. i've noticed already it's a bit of a mad house! Miriam, a take away will always help - i always have to have chinese food to recover from my hangovers - anything stodgy! x


----------



## ebonie

Yeah it is a bit fo a mad house but a friendly mad house

Im watching, amy my body for money on bbc three its the best thing i can see thats on tv tonight lol


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for tomorow Sally 

Lol at the carrots Moth


----------



## miriam7

ive had a big mac meal and nuggets! im also drinking loads of water i should be ok tomorrow after a big sleep! have you had a drink after em?


----------



## ebonie

I have only had two glasses i might have another one soon  
lol well dh is out playing darts so i might as well lol
I had to laugh at ur carrots as well moth


----------



## Moth

Hi Andi, hope you're o.k. Think i'm going to have to limit myself to using FF on weekends only - seems to be quite addictive! Ooh, lots of booze talk! I'm on the wagon for a while, trying to lose a few pounds at 'fat club' x


----------



## kara76

moth watch out these girls are mad lol

no drinking for me tonight lol, well water and eating chocolate and have applied johnson build up tan again, getting tired now and luke is watching cage fighting


----------



## miriam7

i was trying to lose a few pounds but its not happning! you have chocolate tonight then kara ..did you get it yourself or send luke lol


----------



## ANDI68

OMG Kara, Pete's watching that too .... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Moth, I'm trying to be good too but I've had a bad week this week.  Back to WW for me this week. You'd swear there was a wine bar in here


----------



## Moth

I know Kara, you all seem a bit nuts! Hope your tan is looking good - i can't stand the smell of fake tan - have tried them all and they all seem to stink of biscuits! i'm struggling Miriam to lose a bit of weight too, since i found out about my dodgy thyroid it's been hard work. Am starting to lose a few pounds here and there tho.

Cage fighting - is that as simple as blokes fighting in a cage?


----------



## miriam7

i know maybee we need an alcoholic thread!


----------



## Moth

Andi - i'm at ww - 20 points a day and still hungry! x


----------



## kara76

luke got the choc yesterday yum yum

yeah cage fighting - 2 men a cage and a fight its **** lol


----------



## ANDI68

Moth, nip over to the 'ANYONE WANNA GET HEALTHY' thread.

OOhh do you want a WW vegetable curry recipe ... yummy?


----------



## ebonie

I agree miriam we all sound like alchys lol  
Ive never heard of cage fighting dont sound good lol
kara whens the wedding ??


----------



## kara76

ebonie look it up lol

the wedding is 31st may


----------



## ebonie

Lol i will sounds a bit gruesome though 
oh not long then what colour are u in kara ??


----------



## Moth

mmm, maybe i should take up cage fighting - might lose a few pounds!


----------



## kara76

im in gold!! really girlie dress too lol

its quite nice though saying that. git a tiara too

im gona have to crash, im so tired

night all and behave lol

moth you coming to our next meet? 1sy may


----------



## ANDI68

I need a cage on my mouth  

Night Kara, I already asked Moth


----------



## ebonie

Ohh that sounds a lovely colour kara i bet ull look like a princess especially with ur tiara!!
Good night hun sleep tight !!!!!
We always behave  well i do anyway lol


----------



## Moth

yeah, sorry can't make the meet am working - do you stay overnight? - the way you lot talk, you couldn't possibly fit everything into a few hours!


----------



## ebonie

Lol i think the way we talked last time they are going to put us in a room of our own


----------



## ANDI68

I'm gonna bed girls and nurse my tummy cramps, nite  xx


----------



## ebonie

Ohh couldnt u have a day off or half a day off moth lol sorry i forgot to say in the last post


----------



## ebonie

Ohh good night andi get a hot water bottle on your belly hun good night xxx


----------



## miriam7

we wanna hope theres a table big enough if more people are coming ..im sure we had the biggest last time! ..ni night andi and kara


----------



## ebonie

LOL thats true miriam i think we had better ask before we get there lol


----------



## Moth

I could've come if my appt for my consultation hadn't been changed (it was supposed to be 1st May) but now i've had to change my day off to the following week. I'm sure i'll get to meet up with you all at your next one, sounds like you enjoy your 'get togethers'.


----------



## ebonie

Ohh thats a shame isnt it never mind i expect we will see u on the next meet !!!


----------



## miriam7

we did say we were going to try and meet about once a month so you can come on the next one moth! whens your appoinment now then?


----------



## ebonie

Ohh yeah we did didnt we so wont belong after for our next meet lol i have asked darren if he can pick me up he said yes lol i have to make my own way down as he is working but he will pick me up so i can have a drink  
Moth i hope u can come on our next meet !!!1


----------



## Ness30

Hi Sal, Good luck for tomorrow - I will be thinking of you and sure it will all go well.

I am fine thank you,  I am trying not to think about it too much as I'm sure it could drive me mad as it nearly did last time.

Hope everybody else is okay.  

Miriam - I am so jealous, would love to have a drink!

Ness x


----------



## miriam7

lol.. hopefully you cant for 9 months! is the 2ww dragging for you?


----------



## ebonie

Hiya ness hun hows things i agree with miriam i hope u wont be able to drink for the next nine months lol
Are u coming on may1st ness xx


----------



## ebonie

Good night girls got to go to bed im shattered !
Speak soon hugs Emma xxxx


----------



## miriam7

night emma ..i think i better go soon aswell


----------



## kara76

just booked my day 21 well it will be day 22, progestrone test so i will be all set to go of i miss the one next month.


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies, do you ever have a spot of blood after scans?  I am a bit freaked as I think I may have ovulated already as I just noticed one little red spot of blood when I wiped.  I know the drugs are meant to stop all that but my body has a mind of its own at the best of times..... any thoughts?


----------



## miriam7

not sure sal..u better ask kara or put it in a search?


----------



## ANDI68

I never had any bleeding when I ovulated early Sal.  Can you do the monitor test to find out?


----------



## CookieSal

Unfortunately not - it only works on a full cycle as it monitors the change and will only let me do a pee test when it wants one.  

Maybe they can scan me before they start the procedure and see if the follicles are still there?


----------



## ANDI68

why dont you call and ask the nurses.  You coudl always get an OPK from the shop?


----------



## CookieSal

Might do that - how do they work?  Will it tell me if I already have?


----------



## ANDI68

You had your follies this morning. If you have ovulated then they could get you in earlier.

You just wee and wait for two lines.  I'm not sure how long it detects the hormone afterwards, it detects prior to ovulation

Call them Sal and see what they say


----------



## CookieSal

Going to go and see if I can get a test then if things look not right will ring them tomorrow.


----------



## ANDI68

do you normally bleed when ovulating?


----------



## kara76

could deffo be the scan that cause bleeding, also hunni when they do follicle reduction they will see all your follies as it is ultra sound guided

so ask the nurses for peace of mind, but the cervix can bleed easy


----------



## kara76

sorry i was so long replying hun, i had guests in the hotel, the cheek of them lol


----------



## CookieSal

Dashed to tesco, bought clearblue OPK which is currently showing a big empty circle which hopefully means all is still intact.  I know the drugs could give weird readings anyway but it might help my sanity over the next 24 hours if I can believe my body hasn't already abandonned ship this cycle.  My goodness, doesn't take long to send you    does it?


----------



## kara76

you now know why im mad


----------



## CookieSal

They really ought to issue a mental health warning 

"You WILL become paranoid, freaked and obsessive whilst undergoing treatment. 
Thank you for your custom.
Have a nice day!"


----------



## CookieSal

Thank sweetie    Thanks for making me laugh, I needed that!

Karen was very amused by the fact that Lorraine wished her good luck - I said it was because she was on her way out the door and she was within her eye line but Karen reckons it's because she has to put up with me!!!!


----------



## popsi

Spooks  -  you are so funny, you have completely cracked me up with that comment about your grey hairs !!! LMAO !!! your a star

Sal - I think maybe Karen is right LOL !! we turn into obsessive monsters with the treament lOL !!!

Love to everyone else, off to have a curry now

And x


----------



## popsi

Spooks - you have got to laugh at the situation, or we will all go bonkers (well more bonkers than we are  ) no point being serious and gloomy all the time xx


----------



## CookieSal

You're so right Ands x


----------



## CookieSal

Enjoy lovely - we're watching CSI DVDs at the moment but Waking the Dead is on later so we'll be settling down to that.


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls 
How are you all this evening 
well i have been doing spring cleaning lol clearing out my spare room and my wardrobes and toys i was ruthless lol i had 11 bags of stuff  looks a bit bareer now lol got to start painting soon   never be worth it in the end lol what u all been up to today then ??


----------



## miriam7

11 bags full god you must of had some c**p in there!   my spare room i try and stay out of there its got my sunbed and loads of clothes that dont fit me anymore in it!


----------



## ebonie

Lol we had loads of stuff that we said we would use or wear but i was ruthless and thought throw the lot out lol we are going to change bedrooms and go in that one so that was one reason lol 
Omg i have had one glass of wine and my cheeks are burning no exariation they are really burning 
i have never had them like this before its like i put my face by a fire!!!!


----------



## kara76

hello girls

im on the vino lol


----------



## miriam7

lol well ebonies beating you shes flushed already..she says 1 glass but i dont believe it! i dont know how you can drink the begining of the week ..im strictly weekends only!


----------



## ebonie

pmsl @miriam well i wont be having anything till friday after tonight as im working i had to finish my drink off from last night lol
welcome kara to the aa meeting lol
anybody else coming in ?


----------



## miriam7

lol im a recovering alcoholic till my birthday!


----------



## kara76

no drinking for me at the hen night as im having a wisdom tooth removed before


----------



## popsi

I having a glass of cider, so please may I join AA lol x


----------



## ebonie

Ur telling me u wont be having a drink in the house in the next couple of weeks   

Ohh thats a shame kara or are u not bothered 

welcome popsi lol


----------



## miriam7

WHAT! you have been practising for nothing then? sod that i would be necking some whisky..! its good for tooth ache surely it cant be bad!   no its only 12 days.!


----------



## miriam7

cancel my last post i was lying! just remembered gotta go to jeffs auntys 60th on sat over jeffs mums so will be forced to drink some wine..and i will be having a drink with you ebonie on the 1st if u get a lift!


----------



## popsi

Kara - i had my wisdom teeth out when I was 17 under general anesthetic, went to the pub the night before and got slaughtered LOL !! was right as rain though


----------



## ebonie

See cant go for 12days can u miriam lol 
I asked darren he said yes but ill have to get my own way down lol as hes working  
see kara u should so hat pospi did lol


----------



## miriam7

i think she means having it out on the day of the hen night?.. no she cant its a sat..kara?


----------



## popsi

I hope i can come on the meet next week now


----------



## ebonie

I dont think she have noticed this convo about her lol
KAARRAA LOL


----------



## kara76

im having it out on the 7th and hen night on the 10th, trouble is i will be on antibotics as i have a slight leak in the aorta!

i will make sure i get some morphine lol


----------



## ebonie

Is the meet next week thats gone quick i hope u can come on the meet as well hun sure u could come a bit late plzzz 

Ohh sounds like it could be painful kara never mind u can see what the rest get up to and watch them making fools of themselves lol


----------



## popsi

Kara - get plenty of it LOL !! and ask if you can have mobile gas and air.. now that is fab


----------



## miriam7

popsi..when will you know if you can come? a slight leak in the aorta? u are playing yeah kara?


----------



## kara76

how long will i be in for any ideas? i know its not over night

im ok with pain and like GA lol

i have a blood test on day 21 which is day before our meet 

nope not joking i had a heart scan last month and this could be what there thought was a heart mumur when i was a child, tech has moved forward so much.

the heart scan was amazing


----------



## ebonie

So is there anything they can do about the leak kara


----------



## popsi

Kara - i cant belive that, as if you dont have enough to worry about ! 

Miriam, dont know when I will know got day one/two blood tests and probably thursday of friday, so hoping if its thursday can get an appointment in the afternoon so can come straight back to harvester, otherwise its a 100 mile round trip in morning and 90 mile trip to there !!


----------



## miriam7

o my thats far popsi hope it falls on the thur then .. kara at least you are used to getting knocked out!  my dad had a aorta valve fitted a metal one ..he ticks !


----------



## kara76

the slight leak isn;t a health worry at all thankfully and im not worried at all

popsi if you need i would come up and meet you earlier


----------



## ebonie

Ohh thank god its not a health worry


----------



## popsi

Kara - i may meet you in the hospital chick   what time you going there


----------



## kara76

im there on wednesday the 30th at 930am


----------



## kara76

im off girls

see you all tomorrow


----------



## ebonie

Good night kara sleep well xxx


----------



## ebonie

Good night girls im knackered lolxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

Night all.. got to go up at 5am DH day shift xx


----------



## miriam7

night popsi ..5 thats early!


----------



## kara76

morning girls

ive had a nice long lie in and i have a hang over lol.

got a faint line on the opk today, so might do another later

how are you all today?

i have loads to do lol


----------



## lola C

Hi Kara

I have loads to do too!  But I am sat here having kicked DH off the PC so he could go to work (why he felt the need to check his work emails before going into work I really don't know!!?? Answers on a postcard please!)

I kicked him off so I could look up a recipe for coffee and walnut cake - I need to use up all the walnuts from all the bags of mixed nuts I keep eating


----------



## miriam7

lol..about time someone else had a hangover!    what time you doing your tests kara and what ones are you using?


----------



## kara76

im just using cheapo ones this time, just think it would be wise to know what my body is doing before a natural cycle


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks you could change to private at any time hun ... then you'll get a date!

Lola ... cake sounds mmmmmmmm


----------



## ANDI68

The thing is Spooks they keep you hanging on and they did this to us our first time until I had enough and said I need to be in control of this and decided to pay.  They delayed us after we started and then we continued tx after paying for our drugs on the NHS but it's so hard because you don't have any dates to compare to.

We were supppsed to be August and then they said the WAG moved our waiting list date on because of some reason (3 different ones they gave us, depending on who I spoke to) so I had enough of the waiting and  

We kept thinking, its' only next month we'll wait and then it wasn't next month  

I guess we looked at it this way:

If we get lucky we wouldn't mind paying for the tx
If we didn't get lucky we would get a free go

It depends how you look at it really.  And now I wish I hadn't wasted the months waiting but I'm older than you and you have more 'baby making' time than me


----------



## CookieSal

Spooks - so sorry hunni, I remember exactly that feeling when I was waiting for my lap date letter to come through.  Really don't know what the deal is with the open evenings, I know they are flat out at the mo and have been short staffed so I guess that's the reason for the delay.    Is it time for another call maybe?  Andi's advice has to be worth considering if it's wearing you down.  

What's happening this evening then ladies?


----------



## ANDI68

You do know Spooks you won't forsake your NHS go, I think you're allowed 2 self funded tx's in the meantime.
I think the reason for this is the WAG thinks it shouldn't take more than 3 attempts for success.


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck Crazy for tommorow hun

Sally, will be thinking of you being PUPO tomorrow   Good luck sweetie


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks chick, I'll let you know as soon as I can - hope I get there, would be an achievement to get past this next milestone.  Weird to think I am hoping for a session of having my legs in the air, in the most vulnerable position known to woman!    Goes to show what this process does for you   

Spooks, if that's how you feel then it's the right thing for you. x


----------



## CookieSal

*IF* I am PUPO tomorrow, Karen will be at work so there will be no running around after me LOL. My mum is coming to clinic with me. I told Karen I'd tell you all that so you'd think she was awful


----------



## ANDI68

No Spooks you don't go to the bottom of the list.  We started out tx private, paid for our drugs and then started.  It got cancelled after DR for a week then by the time we started again we'd come to the top of the list for our NHS turn and continued on NHS.  Hosp paid for our drugs the 2nd go and we paid for the ICSI.

Sal you have to believe you will be hun    You lose any dignity you had before this


----------



## ANDI68

I know it's only 6pm but who's joining me for a


----------



## CookieSal

Appalling isn't it!  

Mum is driving me and waiting with me tomorrow.  Bless her, she kept the day free even before we knew it would definitely be the one.


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks, I know kara has done this and I have attempted to also.

I knew tx was coming up again so I asked GP to fund.  They said I'd have to apply to LHB so I did.  LHB referred me back to GP and said they should know that you need to be referred via them.  So went to back to see GP and told them what they needed to do (very often you have to do that in this game ... fffs)  Anyway, after two GP visits they wrote a letter last month after Mrs Evans secretary very kindly wrote to them with the drugs I needed.  I chased up LHB this week and they said the letter from GP missed last month's panel and I would have to wait until 1 May for the next panel meeting but the lovely woman said she would speak to her boss and explain my situation as I need the drugs for 15 May and call me back today.  She called me back today and apparantly fertility drugs is a specialist area and this has be decided upon by Health Commission Wales so now a letter is going back to my GP to write to them.  So here I am back to the drawing board with no chance in hell of getting my drugs funded before the 15th May, so if anyone is thinking of doing this advise GP to write to Health Commission Wales in the first instance.


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry ... do I sound bitter?


----------



## ANDI68

Girls, I asked for a private script at Clinic and the drugs are over half price cheaper.  I don't know why they don't offer that to all patients.  Lots of people don't realise you can buy drect.  Menopur with [email protected] is £11.80 per ampule as opposed to around £27 I believe at the hosp pharmacy.


----------



## CookieSal

Sounds like a good move chick, have one for me too xxxxx

Andi - thanks for the wishes xx


----------



## lola C

spooks - we didn't go to an open evening in the end - we had already seen a couple of the consultants at the BUPA hospital and had some treatment there and we had IUI at CARU last year so they did try to get us to go to one but we said we'd rather not, if that makes sense.  Is it worth chasing them up if it's just for the open eveing?

Oh, and I didn't make a cake in the end - I ran out of time - I just had to listen to my relaxation CD and then I picked up that darned Zita West book that has got me visualising all sorts....my follicles are growing...they are maturing....and so on   but PMA and all that


----------



## miriam7

evening all ..what are we doing this evening? im knackered been out the garden for hours mowing the lawn picking up leaves and trying to fit it all in my wheelie bin! i did manage to go to the sunbeds earrlier tho! if i was you spooks i would go private and IF (im touching wood it wont) it failed you wouldnt have to wait that long for your nhs go ..you still drinking andi ..you started early!  ...keep up the pma lola..


----------



## ANDI68

Sally, that's Mum's for you    Can your Mum go in with you or would you prefer to be alone?  I know at EC you have to be alone

Miriam just finished the bottle .... hic hic hic ... bad day  

You watch Miriam your wheelie bin isn't too full now


----------



## popsi

HI Girls

Just a really quick one from me to wish Sal all the very best of luck for tomorrow, i will text you honey    

Andi - sounds like your having a day like mine, i having a bottle of lager now too.

Lots of love to everyone else, sorry no personals at moment, i am a grumpy monkey  

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

Just a quickie as I am about to watch Waking the Dead.  

Ands - will text you as soon as I can.  If it's bad news I may go to ground for a bit    Enjoy your lager and be as grumpy as you like - you're entitled to feel fragile  

Andi - will be quite happy if mum waits for me in the recovery room or whatever they call it.  Chin chin hun! 

Miriam - can you come over and do our garden now?  It needs serious help!  

Lola - stick with the PMA - I'm [email protected] at it myself but I admire anyone that can do it. 

Kara, Em, Ness, spooks, crazy and anyone else lurking out there - love to you all, have a nice evening xxxx


----------



## miriam7

my wheelie bin is full..but i have my mums aswell! good luck for the morning sally hope all goes well and your out of it like i was (i cant even remember how i got back to recovery)


----------



## Moth

Evening ladies, just nipped on here for 5 mins  - am trying to keep it to weekends only, but it gets a bit addictive i guess!

Sal - good luck for tomorrow - hope all goes well. Miriam - are you aching from all that gardening?

Spooks, i'm self funding and have my 1st appt 8th May. Andi told me the other day that after the appt i then have to go to an open evening - so not sure when that will be - hopefully soon as otherwise i will be an OAP having IVF! Knowing my luck it will be when i'm on hols in June! I went to see my GP last week to ask about help with funding my prescription. I then got on my soap box saying that _i've worked for 25 years, paid my stamp and contributed to the NHS and hadn't even been in hospital till i was 40. The gynae said they would've given me an op to try and unblock my tubes but cos of my age, it would be wasting time, and time is something i haven't got. So why can't they pay towards my IVF instead of the 'tube-unblocking op' as i'm sure that would have cost a fair amount._Basically he looked at me (after my rant) and i could just see that little bubble appear above his head saying ''fat chance'' He said there is no money for this  (and suggested i write to the LHB, which as Andi has pointed out, was obviously the wrong answer!!!! I asked him if i asked the clinic for a 'private prescription, could i get my medications from a place of my choice? and he said i was well within my rights to do this! So am still contemplating writing to LHB. 

So, hang in there spooks! I'm sure you'll hear about the opening evening soon. x

Hope everyone is o.k.  Sorry about the rant!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Sal

I just to wish you all the very best of luck for tomorrow hun, hope it all goes well, I got my information evening tomorrow for adoption, excited and nervous.

Andi68 - Hope you ok hun, I will update you tomorrow on infor evening.

Hi to Kara, popsi, miriam,lola and anyone else I've missed.

Love 

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

lol moth..im not aching but knackered going to finish it tomorrow then start getting some more plants ! good luck for your information evening tomorrow crazybabe ..let us know how you get on


----------



## miriam7

pmsl   spooks are you ringing tomorrow to see if you can self fund?


----------



## Moth

Spooks, they're big decisions to make, so I hope you sort out what you're going to do, you need to do whatever keeps you sane   - it's tough waiting - but i've only been waiting since march for my appt - which apparently, i needn't have been waiting for - but that's another story!

Good luck if you phone tomorrow - try and find out when the next open evening is! (tell them i'm on hols 7 June for a week! lol) x


----------



## popsi

Spooks honey   dont rush into any decisions you do what you feel right with, your still young (well thats what hospital tell me and I have a year on you   )  .. have you been spying on by bin !!!!! LMAO

Andi - thanks for being so caring last night honey, hope your feeling a little better today too, the sun is shining so lets hope that lifs our moods x  

Crazy great news on the infomation evening, let us know how you get on honey 

Moth - try and keep focused the 8th may will soon be here for you, then you will be on this crazy road with us loneys LOL ! x

Kara - hope your ok hun, you were quiet yesterday x

Ness - how is your 2ww going

Miriam - I think spooks is spreading false rumours about us 2 and alcohol LOL !!! hope you have another nice day in the garden you lucky thing, i love being outdoors x

Sally - all the luck in the world chick, and it is not going to go wrong    , talk later x

To everyone else, have a great day, i off to work now

And xx


----------



## kara76

omg you girls can talk lol

i was called into work last night for extra hours, the baby fund is going up

glad to hear my wisdom tooth removal will be painful, im hoping on getting fro morphine lol

ok drugs from gp, i called first time and had clinic fax gp with amounts second time i had to go and see him and he called 2 days later saying that yes they would fund another cycle and i exchanged a private script for an nhs one

as far as i know and things might have changed you can have 2 private ivf before you are struck off the nhs waiting list

think i better get my bum out of bed and get things sorted for the weekend, we are leaving home at 9ish on friday whoo hoo


----------



## miriam7

any news of sally yet.. anyone?


----------



## kara76

no i havent heard anything


----------



## miriam7

hopefully she is crashed out on the sofa!


----------



## kara76

hope so

im knackered just walked 4 miles


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Girlies

Hope your all ok, any news from Sally, hope everything went well and she is just to tired to log on tonight   Just to let you all that my information evening went really well, there was a couple in their mid 50's who had adopted a 7 year old girl and had a rough time during the process by the sounds of things but the little girl has come on heaps and bounds, it was very interesting and it was nice that we were in the same situation as the other couples and to meet them before our prep course in may, I am looking forward to the prep course now  - another step forward  

Love to you all

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

crazybabe ..im so glad it went well and you and you met loads of other people in the same boat as you ..may will be here before you know it! i wish you all the luck in the world on the next step to reaching your dreams


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## ANDI68

My nieces Irish dance class is on the HTV Wales News, if you're tuned it .... turn on


----------



## ANDI68

Sadly Spooks I'm a sad dancer


----------



## ANDI68

Saw this advert in a health magazine today at my acupuncture clinic

www.innermostsecrets.com

/links


----------



## kara76

http://www.innermostsecrets.com/uterine.asp

i had this at ivf wales, janet calls it a blood flow

/links


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

New home this way...... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138542.msg2101172#msg2101172

x x x


----------

